# 100 Pounds lost; cycling passion & weight loss



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

Well, the last few days my weight has been within a pound +/- of 165 on the scale. This is an important weight in that 4.5 years ago I weighed 100 pounds more.

That's 4 XC full suspension bikes, or 12.5 gallons of milk, or a 12 year old kid, or _1/22nd the weight of my old Toyota_, or a bit more than a big bag of concrete, or almost a full **rt*!* Well, you get the idea..... it was a LOT of extra weight.

I've been riding a lot this year, having moved up from sport (insane, hard, challenging, rewarding...) to expert (scary fast real athletes, longer courses, more bonking, cramping, puking and so on likely...) and gotten onto a road bike to boot. The last few years here in Santa Fe have reawakened an intense passion for cycling. It had been 13 self destructive, high stress, poor diet, no excercise crappy quality of life, years in NYC. No doubt I learned a lot, miss my friends & family, the culture, the people, the resources and so on, but my wife and I had reached our saturation of it all. We headed out in mid-2000 and haven't looked back. Prior to NYC, I had been professionally competing & performing bmx freestyle and really active. Went to college and began the long self destructive slide. Smoked 2 packs of Marlboro "reds" for 10+ years of that time, besdies the above mentioned self destructive habits. Oh, and booze? Yep, not like a drunk, but a heavy drinker no doubt.

My recent weight hadn't really sunk in until my wife started culling through our vast digital photo collection, and found a few real "dooseys"! I can't believe how little definition I had, how puffy & downright cruddy I looked.....

Picture in winter 99/2000 upstate NY, note bubba-hunting hat:
(quite a contrast, my marathon-running sister in law & me!)










There are much worse ones than that, but there's no need for that!

Anyhow, I basically kept the goals short and attainable. I remember thinking, "man, when I get down to 235, I'll feel a lot better". And I did! Then 220, 215, 200 (!) 185, 175, and now nearing a target of around 160. I have changed my diet to some extent, and when I eat I now eat healthy proteins & fats, few complex carbs, good greens & veggies, and minimal booze, caffeine, sweets and other seratonin-level changing foods & drugs. This alone helped a lot, and boosted energy. Combined with a steady amount of hard riding, and some not-so-hard riding, and the racing, I have finally combusted 350,000 calories more than I ate in the last 4 years. Simple, huh? LOL

Not looking for anything here, but hope to encourage the folks out there that are interested. Patience and patience and some care in what you eat will do worlds of good!

At Tour of Canyonlands race in Moab, frst regional Sport level race I ever won, this past April. Note: I'm down 12-14 pounds since then....


----------



## huntforlife (Jun 11, 2004)

Yeah its amazing how just changing your diet and exurcising helps. At the beggining of 2003, at the age of 15 I weighed around 195lbs. Since then, I cut back on the sweats, and when hungry i will go for a peice of fruit now. The main thing for me, is just eating when I'm acctualy hungry, and not when I just think I am. Last summer I exurcised some, but now I'm realy biking a lot. I'm 17 now, and I weigh about 160, and feel great.


----------



## preparation_h (Feb 1, 2004)

Congratulations man!!! Your one of the few people that decided to control their habits, It's probably one of the hardest things to do but the rewards are immense.

Keep it up and good luck racing!


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Incredible difference -- good on ya! It's amazing how powerful of a "glue" cycling can be to help shape this kind of difference. I'm not a gym guy, I don't run any more because of knee problems, but I bike for the pure enjoyment of it and that in large part keeps me in shape. I went through a similar 40 pound transformation a year or so ago after a "lifestyle reprioritization", and while I could stand to lose some more, I'm not complaining.

Thanks for sharing your story. It's eye opening.


----------



## space (May 25, 2004)

*Great Job!*

I know how hard it can be to make the lifestyle changes needed to lose the weight and I have to tell you what a great job losing 100 pounds is. I'm personally down from 290 to 230 and I finally got back on my bike last month. Having lots of trouble getting past the 230 pound mark but I know I will eventually. My personal goal is to reach 180 hopefully sometime next year. I also want to get into racing, the problem is all the local races are done for the season and I don't want to travel to lose a race  At least not at this point when I'm confident I would come in last or at least close to it.

So at this point I'm just working on my climbing and weight lose. Anyway I really just stopped by to say great job on the weight lose and racing. Hope you continue to do so well.


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Cool. Great hat too.

July 8th 2002, I had an acute Pancreitus attack. ICU for 11days. Then 32 total in recovery. 1 in 4 chance of dying right up till the end, per my lab work. Was drinking myself to death, plus partying too much. Stopped all that stuff cold turkey. Not a drink since. Wasn't as heavy(180lb), but now I'm 165, and have never been as fit. NEVER ever wanna go back. I'm about to be 46yrs next month.

Heres me in late April 02. Um...I'm on the right. Shining Rock wilderness in Pisgah. Hell, I "thought" I was in shape. Shiiiiiiiit.










Me last week. I attribute me rediscoverying riding 100% to my turn around. My bloodpressure is super low again(after being on heavy meds 2yrs ago). Resting HR in the high 30s. No more Gout in my knees and feet. All from the bike.

Duck


----------



## MallieD (Apr 11, 2004)

*Congrats...*

Really, that's quite an achievement and just goes to show that hard work and some smarts really do pay off in the end. I gave myself the challenge to lose forty pounds and in the past four months have dropped thirty of them. I'm thrilled, I feel better and gosh darn it I look better.

Congrats again. You have every right to be elated. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Autumn (Jun 10, 2004)

Congradulations you guys, your an inspiration to us lazy slobs who don't ride enough.


----------



## merlin (Jan 20, 2004)

*Great write up!*

But I still want to see some of the fat Glen pic's!  
I guess we all have the same story: 10 years ago I was 35 pounds fatter...ALL of it in my waist! I could not fit into my 35 inch waist pants anymore. Then I found the bike  
6 feet tall 150 pounds, racing expert also. CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pedalAZ (Dec 30, 2003)

*You mentioned having lost a ton of weight*

But I figured that was fisherman-style exaggeration. My hat's off to you. Losing weight has been a motivator for me, too. I quit swimming competitively after college and got soft and flabby. It got to where I didn't like hanging around the pool or beach with my shirt off. I started a masters swim program in 1991 and lost 20 lbs in less than 6 months and have kept it off since. I'll never have the muscle mass I used to, but at least I'm trim. Now I swim weekdays and ride on weekends; my body kind of tells me to eat healthy choices, because I need the energy, but I don't really have to manage quantity at this level of exercise, a nice bonus.


----------



## Shwaa (Jan 13, 2004)

*Congrats and question...*



glenzx said:


> Well, the last few days my weight has been within a pound +/- of 165 on the scale. This is an important weight in that 4.5 years ago I weighed 100 pounds more.
> 
> That's 4 XC full suspension bikes, or 12.5 gallons of milk, or a 12 year old kid, or _1/22nd the weight of my old Toyota_, or a bit more than a big bag of concrete, or almost a full **rt*!* Well, you get the idea..... it was a LOT of extra weight.
> 
> ...


Do u still drink beer or any alcohol? I can't imagine giving up beer, not that I drink a lot, just like to have it around. Also what effect, if any, did water have in this? Did you up your intake? I always think if I can drink a ton of water, 10+ glasses a day, I am bound to lose some pounds. Of course, keep riding steady as well etc etc.


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

Shwaa said:


> Do u still drink beer or any alcohol? I can't imagine giving up beer, not that I drink a lot, just like to have it around. Also what effect, if any, did water have in this? Did you up your intake? I always think if I can drink a ton of water, 10+ glasses a day, I am bound to lose some pounds. Of course, keep riding steady as well etc etc.


Yep, still drink, but only occasionally. 3-5 drinks a week, sometimes more, sometimes none..... just not that big a motivator anymore. I used t drink 3-6 PINTS of Bass or Guiness per night, while smoking, eating a basket of fried chicken strips and french fries..... or other typical bar food, as that's where i spent at least as much time as i now do on my bike!

Water.... I drink 4-6 pint glasses per day, but more than that while working just washes electrolytes out of your system! Your pee should not be clear, but a light straw color..... while riding, 3/4's of what I'm drinking is a light sport drink like GU2o or diluted Gatorade or Powerade type drinks.

It was really upping the calorie combustion and the quality of the foods my wife & I eat.

Thanks for all the great comments! And duck, damn man! that's a hell of a change too!


----------



## cyclesmith (Mar 17, 2004)

Big congrats, Glen. That's amazing.

My hats off to Duckman, too. Another great life turnaround thanks to the passion we all share.


----------



## ions (Jun 8, 2004)

Shwaa said:


> Do u still drink beer or any alcohol? I can't imagine giving up beer, not that I drink a lot, just like to have it around. Also what effect, if any, did water have in this? Did you up your intake? I always think if I can drink a ton of water, 10+ glasses a day, I am bound to lose some pounds. Of course, keep riding steady as well etc etc.


LOL! I was thinking the exact same thing. MMMMM beer.

I guess I consider myself lucky in that I had started down a path of poor health a short time ago but I have stopped myself and have begun to ride seriously and watch my diet. The sort of changes you guys have made are phenomenal and inspirational! Thank you and congratulations!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

glenzx said:


> Yep, still drink, but only occasionally. 3-5 drinks a week, sometimes more, sometimes none ........ I drink 4-6 pint glasses per day, but more than that while working just washes electrolytes out of your system! Your pee should not be clear, but a light straw color..... while riding, 3/4's of what I'm drinking is a light sport drink like GU2o or diluted Gatorade or Powerade type drinks.


Cool! I can still drink beer and lose weight! 

Not really sure how to ask this but, here goes....

Glen, What does your diet consist of now? Break it down if you don't mind. I am struggling and want to drop a few myself.

What are your staples for Breakfast, Lunch and Dinner?

Here are some of mine. I have dropped 20 pounds since this past December and just bought a bike last month. I am ready to rediscover the sport. Here is what I am feasting on nowadays....

Right now for Breakfast I have a Clif Bar and water....that is around 8 am. Later on if hungry I will have a banana around 10 or 11 am.

Lunch usually consists of something small like a bowl of Campbells soup or a frozen entree. Mac and Cheese, Beef Pepper Steak, Etc.

Dinner is anything goes except Pizza. I have really started limiting myself of Pizza and breads. As a cyclist, I need the carbs but I don't want to over do it like I used to. There used to not be a Pizza-less Friday in our house. Now it is a rarity to have one.

I try to drink as much water as possible as the day goes by.....I never ever drink soft drinks anymore unless they are Diet. Even then, I try not to drink more than one every couple of days at a time.

Thanks Man!


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

I do miss that cold one(loved Ice House). 

But, theres that dying thing. At least with me. Doc says ONE drink could do it. Thats what it took to stop my abuse tho. Was drinking close to a 5th every evening of 100 proof Southern comfort. Yup. That in itself got expensive. That was EVERY evening. Then go to work hungover. Repeat. Not no mo.


----------



## phil. (Dec 19, 2003)

I'm 24. 3 yrs ago my weight was around 180. I bought a bike and my weight dropped 5-10 lbs. Got married 1 year ago, weighed 172-175 then. I'm around 160 now and would like to lose some more fat and just be trimmed overall, I think my weight would be in the 150's at that point.

I really don't notice the weight difference that much unless I look at a picture and then look in the mirror and can see the difference in my face. My pants fit alot better than they did a year ago. I don't think of myself as having dropped that much weight b/c the weight gain from 160's to around 180 was gradual while I was in college. Then I got a bike my junior year and when I graduated I was down in the low 170's. Now I'm back at like my high school weight, but I'm in 100x better shape than I was then. 

Again I don't think about it very much, but I am proud of myself for losing weight and becoming healthier. My wife and I have dramatically increased the amount of vegetables we used to eat. I don't really eat until I'm "stuffed" like I used to, I'm trying to just eat until I'm not hungry anymore. I can definetely tell that I'm eating the right amount b/c around meal times, I'm feeling hungry, not like "it's 6:00, time for supper".

Congrats on the 100lb weight loss that is a dramatic change in lifestyle. I'm sure you've increased your quality of life and most probably your length of life.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

*truly inspirational!*

Congratulations!!!

When I first took up mtn biking early in college, I dropped the 40lbs I'd gained suddenly when I hit 18 yrs. old. By the time I was a sophmore in college, I was back to a more normal weight.

Right now, I'd still like to lose about 10 lbs, but I'm at a plateau. Although my eating habits are reasonably healthy, and I'm training for the VT50 by working out 4-6x/week for over an hour and 1/2, it's not making a huge dent. Except in my heart rate, I'm pleased that *that's* getting a bit lower, if nothing else.

What's also hard, is that my appetite is through the ROOF these days!! I'm trying to eat small amounts throughout the day, as I've heard is recommended. Still, as I sit here, I'm barely satiated and I just had dinner, some SmartFood, and some pretzels.

It's a cruel joke: As my activity increases, I become ravenous! Gotta stock up on some more healthy stuff to have ready when the hunger strikes.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Congratulations........*

I really do understand what you have accomplished.


----------



## rbart4506 (Dec 22, 2003)

Great job!!!

I know how much of a challenge it can be to accomplish something like that. It takes lots of will power, self control and determination...

I myself have lost 50lbs since my lazy couch potato days. I feel so much better and happier now. I was in my late 20's and weighed around 185lbs and was feeling like crap. My weekends and weeknights were full of TV watching and potato chip eating. I knew it was time to lose some weight when even the 36" waist jeans were uncomfortable. I stopped eating the high fat crap and started walking for 30-45 minutes a day. The weight started to melt away and after a year I had lost almost 20lbs. I then moved onto riding my old ten speed bike and that got me losing a bit more. Then I got my first mountain bike and lost a bit more. As my mountain biking experienced increased so di my level of effort and my addiction was in full bloom. Fast forward two years and I'm riding a GF Sugar and a GF HooKooEKoo and had lost 50lbs. It's been about 3 years since I hit that mark and I'm stable at 135lbs. I tend to hit close to 140lbs in the winter and then I drop down once the riding season starts. I still watch what I eat, but I'm not as deligent as before. I'm not eating all kinds of high fat crap, but I also don't stop myself from enjoying nights out and such. It's all a case of moderation for me and all the riding helps with that...

Here's me before:









And last year with my fiance:









Rich


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

wow. i just read this thread. good for you people that you took back control of your life. Once in a while I have to do the same, but it's more of a late-winter 10 pounds over stop drinking so much beer kind of thing.
I attribute good health in today's society by doing the following:
1. I do not have a TV. They suck your life away.
2. Do something everyday, even if it's just a short walk (but preferably a long ride!). This can get tough in the middle of winter in New England. I used to say I am not a gym guy, but even just riding the excersize bike and listening to music or reading for a half hour on the way home is something.
3. dont eat crap. if you cant distinguish between bad food and good food, get a book or something. I eat as much as i want all the time, but no junk or soda. and dont eat out. its expensive and unhealthy (around here, at least). just cook at home and bring leftovers for lunch.
4. dont drink beer. this is an EXTREME measure I take when I am feeling a little heavy. but it makes a huge difference.

great to hear folks that are stemming the tide of obesity.


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

*Congrats!!!*

I know how you feel. Back in early '97 I was weighing about 230 @ 6' and smoking 3 packs/days. I was laying in bed one evening and was wheezing. That was my wake-up to quit smoking. Thaht to myself that I was in my 20's and couldn't breath right. Weeellll when I quit smoking, I put on another 15lbs so I was almost 250. That's when I put myself on a diet and lost about 70lbs in 5 months.

Right now, I'm about 190. Could stand to loose about 10 or 15 but according to all the charts I'm not overweight or anything. Once the doc figures out what's wrong with my foot, I can run again. 'till then, I still work out at the gym.


----------



## mward (Apr 7, 2004)

Wow Glen that's awesome. I'm down 50 lbs since Jan1 riding my ever-lovin butt off and eating right. My story is pretty much the same as everyone else's. College, sedentary, overweight, etc. I've got about 40 more to go, although if I can squeak 50 off I'll take it. Great stories, keep em coming.


----------



## ®andyA (Dec 23, 2003)

Great passion hit Glen ... as well as inspirational. My weight loss is modest in comparison. Started out at ~180 back in '99, now I'm stuck at around 165/170. But at 5'-6", Im not sure how much I can (or should) lose. Either way, I know my biggest fault lies in my diet. I ride and exercise regularly, but [email protected] those sweets, snacks, and desserts get me everytime! 

I suppose I just need to learn to control those urges...

ps...



glenzx said:


> Well, the last few days my weight has been within a pound +/- of 165 on the scale. This is an important weight in that 4.5 years ago I weighed 100 pounds more.
> 
> That's 4 XC full suspension bikes, or 12.5 gallons of milk, or a 12 year old kid, or _1/22nd the weight of my old Toyota_, or a bit more than a big bag of concrete, or almost a full **rt*!* Well, you get the idea.....


Hehehe!!!! I think *rt* will get a kick outta that one!!!!


----------



## mward (Apr 7, 2004)

Randy - Blue Bunny Splenda sweetened ice cream, fudge bars, fruit bars, etc. The fudge bars only have 35 calories per bar and they taste great. If I didn't have that stuff I don't know if I could lose weight the way I have been. I eat 2 or 3 a day.


----------



## tulsatumblersgf (Jun 23, 2004)

looking at the before and after pictures... you guys look 10 yrs younger after all that weight loss... that is incentive enough right there for me! ha ha

congrats!


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

Christine said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Still, as I sit here, I'm barely satiated and I just had dinner, some SmartFood, and some pretzels.
> 
> It's a cruel joke: As my activity increases, I become ravenous! Gotta stock up on some more healthy stuff to have ready when the hunger strikes.


First, thanks!

Second, it's not a cruel joke, but your body telling you it is NOT satisfied! Dinner cannot ever be smartfood and pretzels, as these carbs aren't doing a lick of good as far as helping your body recover and rebuild while training. Eat healthy fats, protein and some carbs in a BALANCED meal! I highly recommend the Scwartzbein Principal books as a must read for anyone, especially if weight is an issue. It's a whole other converstaion, but you must balance your diet and listn to your body. Among other facts I've learned is that carbohydrates alone cannot trigger your bodies ability to say "stop! I'm full.." until you have WAY overeaten. Proteins and fats trigger a release of bile to the stomach to break them down, which also triggers the "I'm full" mechanism on time, and in fact if you overeat fats and proteins, you just throw up! Proteins and fats are critical to rebuilding all the tissue damaged during excercise, and being deficient in them will cause your body to eat it's own lean muscle mass up!

Anyhow, see a nutritionist that is familiar with Scwartzbein if possible....

Third is related to second..... stock up on green veggies, proteins, fats (good ones) and complex carbs, which should be eaten with other foods to temper the sugar/insulin blast in your liver & bloodstream!


----------



## Ebo (Dec 30, 2003)

That's quite an achievement. Well done and good luck with all that racing you're doing. My story in a short version. Late 20's I porked up to about 225 lbs at 6'2". Still skiing a lot, but doing nothing rest of the year. Hated the feeling, and like Rich, started walking and hiking. Next step, bought a cheap mtn bike and rode it to the ground. Got into good bikes about 12 years ago and have not stopped. I just turned 47 and currently about 185 lbs. Hard to lose that last 10 pounds and keep it off. Would like to stick at 175 lbs, but that will require some time and less beer. Thanks for your story.


----------



## Toddamus (Jun 9, 2004)

This is a great and inspiring thread. Fortunatly I am going into college in a beautiful state and area (boulder) 

one of the quick fixes i found during my hockey season to lose about 5 lbs was just drop the Pop to diet. That alone eliminates so much crap you don't use. Yea, i'm a kid, but since i've been lifting weights I dropped about 12/13lbs. I am about 167 depending on the time of day and I lift, so its quality weight now

check you guys later, really great job!


----------



## Burpee (Jan 7, 2004)

Congratulations to everyone who has made the drop. I am happy to brag about being in this exclusive club. I am currently hovering around 202 - 205, down from my all-time high of 235. I can't remember if it's been 2 or 3 years since I first joined the gym as a new years resolutionary. I wish I had documented my progress better.

I was just generally feeling like crap. It was uncomfortable to move, clothes didn't fit well etc. I was approaching a pants size 40 waist, and that was the trigger for me. I just couldn't deal with it mentally. I was a pretty strong rider all along, but it's amazing the difference when you're toting around 30 fewer pounds.

I didn't approach weight loss with a focus on diet. It was all exercise. I started by running 30 min on the treadmill, 3 times per week. I couldn't run 30 min straight at first, of course, but the fitness base from cycling definitely gave me a leg up. After a while I worked in 30 min of freeweights to the program. It was all about convenience. I could do this workout during my lunchbreak and be back to work without impacting my schedule. 

My diet was an indirect effect of my new exercise routine. 3 days a week in the gym meant 3 days that I wasn't out to a chinese lunch with my work buds. My stomach also felt like it was shrinking, so I wasn't overeating like I routinely did before. Also, after you start to see results, you're very motivated to behave diet-wise, reaching for a bottle of water or piece of fruit instead of a bag of chips.

I now try to do something every weekday (in addition to my usual weekend ride), whether it's my 4.5 mile loop that I run, or the 1.5 hr trail ride at lunch, or the 40 mile round trip commute on the road bike, or the gym routine in the winter or foul weather.

Running was the key for me, though. I initially lost 20 or 25 pound in like 5 weeks! If you really want it, it's there for the taking.


----------



## michigantammy (Jan 14, 2004)

*Great job!*



glenzx said:


> Well, the last few days my weight has been within a pound +/- of 165 on the scale. This is an important weight in that 4.5 years ago I weighed 100 pounds more.
> 
> That's 4 XC full suspension bikes, or 12.5 gallons of milk, or a 12 year old kid, or _1/22nd the weight of my old Toyota_, or a bit more than a big bag of concrete, or almost a full **rt*!* Well, you get the idea..... it was a LOT of extra weight......


It's so nice to hear several sucessful weight loss stories here. Cogratulate to all, and keep up the good work.

I started out the opposite. Got married when I was 90 lbs. After having the first child, I climbed up to 110, then I ballooned to 130 after 4 kids. It was so depressing. I told myself that I couldn't go longer with this pace. I decided to join the health club. Here we go, I lost about 10 lbs by spending 4-5 times per week at the gym. Then about 3 years ago, I took up the riding. At first, I just want to use riding as a form of alleviation of the stress. Guess what? It was more than that, I got hooked right after my first ride at the park. Since then, I've logged on over 4000 miles and my bike colleciton has grown to 3 bikes from zero .

Anyway, to make a long story short, I've gained back 10 bls, inspite of riding regularly (almost daily) I must have eaten a lot more than I should. So, I decided to take up the running last year to see if I had a better chance to lose the weight. I guess the running helps. I've lost 5 lbs since, down to 125lbs (still 5 lbs more than when I started the riding). I can afford to lose another 10-15 llbs, if I can do it.

Based on the "norm", I'm still overweighed for my height (5'3"), or chubby, I should say. However, I don't think I'm out of shape. My resting heart rate is around 44-48. The lowest was 40. I also can keep up the heart rate at 180+ for 1/2 hours on a stationary bike without fainting. Currently, I don't ride much, but I run (slow) 6 days a week (rain or shine) and log on about 35-45 miles/week. I just hope my knee wil continue to cooperate .

I think I'm giving up the weight loss business, at least for now.

Again, congratulations to those who have shared the wonderful stories. I'm happy for you all. Keep up the good work.

Tammy


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*glen, you rock!!!*

i am impressed & amazed. kudos to you & keep it up. 

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*hee hee hee*



®andyA said:


> Hehehe!!!! I think *rt* will get a kick outta that one!!!!


that i did! glen lost all of me except maybe my right hand. 

rt <----honored to have been included as part of glen's story.


----------



## ®andyA (Dec 23, 2003)

mward said:


> Randy - Blue Bunny Splenda sweetened ice cream, fudge bars, fruit bars, etc. The fudge bars only have 35 calories per bar and they taste great. If I didn't have that stuff I don't know if I could lose weight the way I have been. I eat 2 or 3 a day.


Thanks for the tip... my only problem is... I'd probably eat like 3 or 4 in one sitting! ... then you multiply that by the 3 times a day... and [email protected]! That's a lot of cals! 

Seriously though... thanks... I'll look those up (and control the urges).


----------



## ®andyA (Dec 23, 2003)

*rt* said:


> that i did! glen lost all of me except maybe my right hand.
> 
> rt <----honored to have been included as part of glen's story.


hmm... "rt" --> right hand. LOL!!


----------



## xctico (Mar 19, 2004)

I haven't loss much weight since I got seriously into riding about 8 months ago. 
But I have replaced much of the fat in my body with muscle (I've heard muscle is heavier than fat), and I do look thiner now; eventhough I'm still around 170lbs (give or take a couple of pounds).
I'm 5'7" so I might need to drop down to 150-160lbs. 

****************************************************************************************************************
??Does anyone have a link to a chart or something that indicates the ideal weight ranges??


----------



## mward (Apr 7, 2004)

®andyA said:


> Thanks for the tip... my only problem is... I'd probably eat like 3 or 4 in one sitting! ... then you multiply that by the 3 times a day... and [email protected]! That's a lot of cals!
> 
> Seriously though... thanks... I'll look those up (and control the urges).


3 bars, 3 times a day, is still only the equivelant of 3 slices of american cheese.


----------



## michigantammy (Jan 14, 2004)

*Healthy Weight Charts*

??Does anyone have a link to a chart or something that indicates the ideal weight ranges??[/QUOTE]

Here are the charts of "Healthy Weight" per WebMD.

Healthy Weight Chart for Adults:

http://my.webmd.com/hw/health_guide_atoz/zm2277.asp?printing=true

Healthy Weight Chart for Adults in Metric:

http://my.webmd.com/hw/health_guide_atoz/zm2276.asp?printing=true

You also can find more info from the WebMD site.

Hope this helps.

Tammy


----------



## Toddamus (Jun 9, 2004)

xctico said:


> I haven't loss much weight since I got seriously into riding about 8 months ago.
> But I have replaced much of the fat in my body with muscle (I've heard muscle is heavier than fat), and I do look thiner now; eventhough I'm still around 170lbs (give or take a couple of pounds).
> I'm 5'7" so I might need to drop down to 150-160lbs.
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

5'-11.5" tall. 165lbs. Lean is mean.  Sounds good anyway, at least concerning xc racing.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*Lol!!*



®andyA said:


> hmm... "rt" --> right hand. LOL!!


  

mebbe i should have said 'right toe'? 

rt


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

*scary ratio here:*



michigantammy said:


> ??Does anyone have a link to a chart or something that indicates the ideal weight ranges??


What I've read about Tour de France level athletes (men anyhow...), is that to be a strong climber in the big mountains, you'd want to weigh around 2 lbs. for every inch in height. That is scary!

I'd be 144 lbs @ 6'-0" tall!!!! Yikes, I'd look like Tyler then, just taller! I can see getting down to 155-160, but 144 would be terrifyingly thin, especially considering the epic crashes I take now and then....

I agree that the charts only "put you in the neighborhood" compared with other folks.... body composition is something as unique as ones DNA, and your doc (well, some good ones...) can help you out there.


----------



## Dr.Faustus (Jan 9, 2004)

*BMI charts are pretty useless*

Unfortunately, BMI charts are so general that they are nearly useless. Knowing your Body Fat Percentage is much more helpful. The water displacement, skin-fold caliper and body measurement systems are best (listed in order of accuracy).

Here's a body measurement based calculator that seems decent: http://www.biofitness.com/bodyfat.html

That info combined with knowing your resting and max heart rate, blood pressure, etc. will give a more meaningful impression of what "shape" you're in.

FWIW,
Dr.F


----------



## Toddamus (Jun 9, 2004)

Dr.Faustus said:


> Unfortunately, BMI charts are so general that they are nearly useless. Knowing your Body Fat Percentage is much more helpful. The water displacement, skin-fold caliper and body measurement systems are best (listed in order of accuracy).
> 
> Here's a body measurement based calculator that seems decent: http://www.biofitness.com/bodyfat.html
> 
> ...


I noticed that that site doesn't take into account muscle mass. I was kinda suprised we'll say when I saw my results. 20% body fat! what a laugh, i almost have a six pack. Oh well, another annomly to show you can never really test for true fitness with a formula


----------



## aliensporebomb (Feb 2, 2004)

*Thanks....*

Congrats on the weight loss. You definetely have had a long journey and you
probably feel a hell of a lot better. I know I do. The same power with reduced
weight is amazing.

I'm in the middle of this journey myself... I started January 3rd around 236 lbs 
and am now down about 37 pounds (just got below 200 which has me really 
excited). I'm way beyond where I was last year at this time as far as miles.

I'm hoping to get to the 150# area if I can. My wife has already beat me a little - 
she's down 53 pounds so far. Between us we're down almost 100 lbs together.
Amazing.

Here's some pics of me in my weight loss and cycling journey:









Here's me at 236.8 lbs, one day before I joined weight watchers. Not too happy here.









You can almost see the bike straining under my weight.









Me down about 28 pounds, just before going mountain biking. Much better.









Here I am down about 35 pounds rehearsing at the National Audio Theater Festival.

I'm now down almost 38 pounds and will continue to take progress pics along
the way. Next stop 40 pounds. Then 50. Stay tuned. I hope to get down 
80 or 90 from where I started.

The improvements in cycling I still can't quite believe. If I knew then what I
know now I'd have tried to seriously lose weight YEARS ago.


----------



## michigantammy (Jan 14, 2004)

*Body Fat Measurement: Percentage Vs. Body Mass*



Dr.Faustus said:


> Unfortunately, BMI charts are so general that they are nearly useless. Knowing your Body Fat Percentage is much more helpful. The water displacement, skin-fold caliper and body measurement systems are best (listed in order of accuracy).
> 
> Here's a body measurement based calculator that seems decent: http://www.biofitness.com/bodyfat.html
> 
> ...


"BMI charts are so general that they are nearly useless", however, both Body Fat Percentage and the BMI have their place as experts say.

<Some experts tout BMI, or body mass index, as the most accurate way to determine the effect of weight on your health. In fact, most recent medical research uses BMI as an indicator of someone's health status and disease risk.> per WebMD

<But others feel that body-fat percentage is really the way to go.

"The BMI numbers are way too general to be really useful," says Tammy Callahan, marketing manager of Life Measurement Inc., which manufactures a fat analyzer for use in gymnasiums and medical settings. "These numbers were developed using data from enormous numbers of people. They don't tell you anything about your own body composition, how much of your weight is fat, and how much is muscles and tissue."

But don't throw out that BMI chart just yet. > per WebMD

<But even as more and more people are using their BMI number as an indicator of overall health, research on fat percentage is improving.

In September 2000, the American Journal of Clinical Nutrition published a study showing that body-fat percentage may be a better measure of your risk of weight-related diseases than BMI. Steven Heymsfield, MD, director of the Obesity Research Center at St. Luke's Roosevelt Hospital in New York, and his colleagues evaluated more than 1,600 people from diverse ethnic backgrounds. Researchers took body-fat measurements and studied how their body fat related to disease risk.

"Many studies have related BMI to disease risk," noted Heymsfield. "What we did was correlate body-fat percentage to BMI, allowing us to take the first big step toward linking body-fat percentage to disease risk. This new research reveals the value of assessing body fat more directly using the latest scientific technology to measure body-fat percentage," he added.

Although several research studies have indicated that an elevated BMI is associated with heart disease, stroke, type 2 diabetes and some cancers, BMI does not distinguish fat from muscle.

"If we think of BMI being a rough measure of body fatness, there are people -- especially some highly trained athletes -- who are overweight but not overfat," says Heymsfield. "Likewise, there are people who are of a normal weight according to BMI scales but who are overfat. BMI is a broad, general measure of risk. Body-fat assessment is much more specific to your actual fat content and thus provides a more accurate picture." > per WebMD

<But not all measures of fat percentage are equal. Some methods have high error rates. The two most common methods used are skin-fold measurement and bioelectrical impedence analysis

In skin-fold measurement, a trained specialist uses calipers to measure specific spots on the body. These measurements are compared to a chart that estimates fat percentage. You may have seen this used in your gym or doctor's office. These skin-fold devices can also be purchased and used at home. However, the accuracy of this method varies greatly based on the user's abilities. Bioelectrical impedance analysis, the other common method, is the technology behind the many fat percentage scales sold for home use.

"The error rates for these can be as high as 8%, plus or minus," says DuVal. "Other methods are highly accurate but much more complicated, like X-ray analysis, water displacement, and others. That's why BMI has its place in weight management. It may be crude, but it does give you a good idea of risk quickly and easily."

DuVal says that fat-percentage measurement, despite the inaccuracies, can be useful.

"In terms of ease-of-use and usefulness, the BMI can't be beat," he says. "But if a home, fat-measurement device helps someone stay focused on their diet and exercise level and motivated to stay healthy, then I think the device has a place in weight management." > per WebMD.

More in this article:

http://my.webmd.com/content/article...edguid={5FE84E90-BC77-4056-A91C-9531713CA348}

One can be overweight, as an athlete, but not overfat...

I thought it was an interesting read. Thanks for sharing your thoughts.

Tammy


----------



## Wasatch Walt (Jan 12, 2004)

*fantastic!!!*



glenzx said:


> Well, the last few days my weight has been within a pound +/- of 165 on the scale. This is an important weight in that 4.5 years ago I weighed 100 pounds more.


That is FANTASTIC Glen ... just wonderful ... and thanks for your reflections about the journey .....!!!

Looking forward to more from you!!!


----------



## ®andyA (Dec 23, 2003)

michigantammy said:


> ...Based on the "norm", I'm still overweighed for my height (5'3"), or chubby, I should say...


From the pics I've seen that you've posted I'd have to disagree... 

... but then again look who's talking (err... typing?) a guy who has trouble controlling his urge for sweets . 

*PS*. _Myself & Trailburner are requesting that you check out the MMBA forums and join in on some of the group rides. I've actually been to one of the Novi Tues rides & it was a blast! They're also setting up a group ride at Poto on 5-Jul. You & your hubby come on out & join the group._


----------



## michigantammy (Jan 14, 2004)

*Thanks, Randy!*



®andyA said:


> From the pics I've seen that you've posted I'd have to disagree...
> 
> ... but then again look who's talking (err... typing?) a guy who has trouble controlling his urge for sweets .
> 
> *PS*. _Myself & Trailburner are requesting that you check out the MMBA forums and join in on some of the group rides. I've actually been to one of the Novi Tues rides & it was a blast! They're also setting up a group ride at Poto on 5-Jul. You & your hubby come on out & join the group._


You're too kind. I think I got plenty to lose. I can run/ride a lot faster if I can take off another 15 lbs. Try to amazine that I have to carry a heavy backpack or another bike on my back while running 7miles everyday. It's a scary thought, eh?

Speaking of sweets, I don't think you're the only one who have an urge for that either. I actually don't eat that much, just my slow metabolism that does it .

Thanks for the invitation. I might consider that option. However, I don't think my hubby would be in the shape for riding Poto. Sorry I don't mean to say this (I think it's unkind to say this about the loved one), but he hasn't been out since last summer, and he only rode twice last year. He's been extremely busy. That's why I'm out there alone riding and running all the time .

Well, can't you tell that I had some "folds" in this pic (taken last Oct in SF). If you don't see them, that means I must have hidden it well .










Have fun riding at Poto. You might see us there. Make sure to post some pics.

Tammy


----------



## ajoc_prez (Jan 19, 2004)

Holy crap. This is one hella inspirational thread. Keep the stories coming!!


----------



## ®andyA (Dec 23, 2003)

Party pooper! 

J/K... I understand your reasons. Either way, it'd be great to have you guys join a group ride sometime.

PS...


michigantammy said:


> Well, can't you tell that I had some "folds" in this pic (taken last Oct in SF). If you don't see them, that means I must have hidden it well .


... and if you think that pic makes you look chubby ... then I'm 7' tall, 300lbs and can dunk a basketball with ease...


----------



## rapwithtom (Feb 26, 2004)

*another story, and guidance?*

History:
July 2003: 240 pounds
hadn't exercised in a while; started riding; reduced consumption pizza and ice cream; weight loss began immediately at 1-2 pounds per week

April 2003: 200 pounds
2nd place Tour of Canyonlands (beginner class)

June 2003:200 pounds
training training training racing training training training racing!
both Mountain States Cup Races and Winter Park Series, doing pretty well. It sure is great to show up at a bike race and feel competitive at the start line!

QUESTION....
From April to June my weight is holding steady at 200 pounds. My eating/exercising/net calorie habits have not changed too much from when I was losing 1+ pount/week, except for the fact that I am maybe riding more and eating commensurately more as well.

Have any of you success stories seen similar plateaus? Any advice?

Tom


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

rapwithtom said:


> History:
> 
> QUESTION....
> From April to June my weight is holding steady at 200 pounds. My eating/exercising/net calorie habits have not changed too much from when I was losing 1+ pount/week, except for the fact that I am maybe riding more and eating commensurately more as well.
> ...


A couple of things come to mind....

First of all, great job at the Moab race!

As for Plateaus, I've had many along the way, 200 then 180 pounds were HUGE and hard to get by/through/past or whatever, but steady workouts and slight calorie defecit will work. One thing I can think of in your case is that your Body Composition is getting leaner, where you've got more muscle now, instead of fat, which is heavier. Do you look/feel the same?

Another thing, more fat/storage related, is when you eat and what you eat. For breakfast before a ride or race, lot's of carb's are great, as you'll burn them all, and then some. At 9:30 at night, however, carb calories not being used right away for fuel get stored very quickly as fat. This is just how we are pre-wired to store energy historically. Proteins and healthy fats virtually all get used for tissue rebuilding and help you feel full before over eating, unlike carbs (sugars), which in excess, blast into your portal vein to the liver and are processed for IMMEDIATE use, or storage.... also messing with your blood sugar levels and moods..... the more you can learn about just how it all works, the better. More so when you tune all the info. for your own case!

Lastly, a great metabolic and endurance booster and come from a couple of long (3-5 hour) rides at an aerobic ace, NOT hard/race pace, just steady riding with some modulation in output, hills and so on, or headwind or whatever. I get this on 30-40 mile mtbike rides or 40-70 mile road rides. The road riding is great for these workouts, and I usually will get at least a few moderate hills in 'em as well. The mountainbike version is harder, as the climbing here is pretty tough. Just have to go easy, which is hard ;-)

Anyhow, talk with a good doctor / nutritionist if you can. I'm due for a check-up soon and have a million questions for him about weight, diet, rest, the few long term issues I've been dealing with and so on!


----------



## bulletbob (Apr 5, 2004)

*super job!*

Hi Glen,

Back in '02 when I was still Albucrackee, I was about 244 and said enough is enough and lost 40 that spring. I went backpacking with some buddies that summer in Rocky Mtn. NP and instead of them waiting on me, I was blazing up the trail waiting on them this time!

It was bizarro to think the weight of the backpack I was carrying was equal to all the weight I had lost that spring/early summer.

More!!! More!!! More!!!! Hopefully we'll all live longer to!

PS - could you get my buddy Carl there in SF off his lazy butt?? He's in great shape but needs someone to ride with so he'll quit making excuses! He's always good for a ride down the Lamy Trail and we rode Red River several times last summer. Work his lazy butt out!


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

Wow, these stories are great, as is the advice, thank you. 

I am at the beginning of the story. I am now 31, 6' 2” and 270lbs and feel disgusting. Right out of high school I was training and riding a lot, wore size 32 pants (now 44) and was pretty healthy, I lost my bike and did not ride for like 6-7 years, bought a bike but have not been riding as much as I used to. I got married and have gained a ton of weight....its amazing what happens when there is food in the house...ha. I do not drink alcohol or smoke...no coffee either, my vise is sugar and junk food...comfort food...love it. Anyway this past week I have stopped drinking pop, really slowed down my junk food (really just about stopped...gotta get the stuff out of the house) consumption and am really trying to watch what I eat. One of the issues is my wife’s metabolism is much faster than mine and she does not pack it on like I do, so it’s hard for her to understand where I am coming from. But things have to change, I can't live like this. I feel shitty and lazy, its hard to get motivated to do anything, but last week I started with eating better, now this week I am going to get out and ride when I get home (I am working graveyards right now). One thing that I noticed has really made me feel better is juice, I have started juicing and it is amazing, my stomach has not bothered me much for a while now, I have had pretty bad acid reflux….doctors can’t seem to figure it out. 

Any tips for a n00b weight loss guy?


----------



## bulletbob (Apr 5, 2004)

*it was actually pretty east for me...*

Hey Mudpuppy,

I have to say it was actually pretty easy for me to lose most of the weight I lost and I know HOW I did it won't be too popular but the bottom line is scoreboard, it worked just like it was suposed to! I started doing the Atkins thing after a couple of folks told me it worked as advertised and it worked for me as advertised to. In fact, the first 20 lbs. came off so damn fast I thought my cheap bathroom scale was wrong so I made up an excuse to go by my doctors office and use theirs. While I was there I made an appt. to get a physical to.

If you decide to do Atkins, post here and I'll tell you a couple of tips to make it work for you. And IF you decide to do it, DON'T listen to people who haven't done it because they're nearly always wrong about the details, post a reply here and I'll give some cheap advice. Even my local pharmacist was wayyyyy wrong when I rapped with him about it. Just keep in mind the beginning diet is NOT what you'll be doing as a 'lifestyle'. After I lost the wieght I've tried to just eat a somewhat balanced diet and that generally seems to work (go figure).

BTW, after my physical and COMPLETE blood work, I was in excellent health. Ever seen the printout of a complete blood workup? Every single item listed on the pages was right smack in the middle of the 'reference range'.

However you decide to do it, just do it!


----------



## madhatter07 (Apr 15, 2004)

*you guys are awesome*

You guys should really be proud of yourself for taking the initiative and really getting in shape. I always had a habit of getting into hobbies and just wanting to say that i had all this cool stuff and then never really using it, i think thats how i got into MTB, thinking well i wanna get this really cool bike but then when i got my really cool bike, GF big sur i found myself wanting to be on it all the time. Im not overweight or anything, i mean im only 18 but i did get frustrated sometimes when i would have to chase my dog and after two minutes my lungs felt like they were filled with acid, and i wanted to get in better shape i just never likes the gym. Mountain biking has really changed not only my health (started to anyway) but my whole lifestyle. Ive relaxed a lot more and i just feel more comfortable being myself and i have more confidence because of it. So as a consequence i met this beautiful girl at my friends house the other day and im rapidly falling in love with her. I dont think i could have picked a better sport.


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

bulletbob said:


> Hi Glen,
> 
> Back in '02 when I was still Albucrackee, I was about 244 and said enough is enough and lost 40 that spring. I went backpacking with some buddies that summer in Rocky Mtn. NP and instead of them waiting on me, I was blazing up the trail waiting on them this time!
> 
> ...


Great Job Bob! I too have thought that while carrying a 90lb. bag of pre-mix concrete, that, WHOA! That is a LOT of weight! How the heck my body managed I'll bever know, buy am thankful to have shed that much weight.

As for your buddy, have him come to MTBR here and post over in the NM forum, I'd be happy to go down to Lmy & back with him. Fun big ring ride with awesome views....


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

mudpuppy said:


> Any tips for a n00b weight loss guy?


To help structure an eating plan, and to understand very clearly what is going on as far as your tendency to "pack it on", get the Schwartzbein Principal book. Extremely helpful and thorough. Once diet is adjusted and you start to feel a difference, you'll be amazed! Then you can tune it for riding intensities and durations.....


----------



## skiier77 (Jun 8, 2004)

Like many have said, this thread is great inspiration to us that need to watch our weight/health...encouragement to keep it up.

Personally, I had always been very active and involved in sports and stuff (3 sport athlete in high school, club volleyball in college, ect), and kept my weight under control, although I was never one of those young kids who could eat anything and maintain tight abs (I went on my first diet in 8th grade--lost 25 or 30 lbs and dramatically increased my self esteem!) My weight was a constant yo-yo since turning 25, bouncing from 210-225 probably every 6 months or so (I'm built like a fullback--just under 6'0" and very broad/thick--last time I measured, my body fat was only 12% at 213, so 200lbs is a great weight for me, and about as low as I could drop). Then...I got married, turned 28, and started law school within 3 months of each other, and very quickly was was up over 255 in Feb of this year!!!

Well, now I'm heading back down. The inspiration was from various sources...tired of getting left in the dust by my brothers, don't want to go into job interviews this fall looking like a fat slob, and I don't want to be too old to keep up with my kids (my wife is 2 months pregnant w/ our first, which means I'll be a dad a month before I turn 30), since I'll likely have kids in high school until my mid-50's.

What's the key??? DO WHAT WORKS FOR YOU!!! As a former wrestler and from habits that I learned when I was young, calorie counting works very well for me--I can go without eating if I make up my mind. I like the Slim-fast prepared shakes (actually, the Walmart brand "Equate" chocolate ones taste best to me, and they're cheaper!) for breakfast (with a shot of protein powder in the AM) and lunch, a smattering of fruit throughout the day (2-3 pieces) and a protein-rich dinner (chicken or lean beef, at least two different fresh veggies, some whole grains). After dinner, I shut the mouth down, and eat nothing else, although I often drink lots of diet soda to stave off the desire to eat something sweet. www.caloriesperhour.com is very useful to find out how many calories you are eating every day...I suggest quickly running what you ate yesterday for calories--you might be very surprised how much you really ate!

Right now I'm at about 220, with a goal of 200 lbs, after getting serious about it when school ended in early May. In addition to diet, I take a brisk walk around downtown during my lunch hour, and ride every evening after work and on weekends--I've averaged 70 miles a week for the last 3 weeks (all on trails, too!).

While this works for me, Atkins, South Beach, or whatever can work if they are right for you. The key is to pick something you like and can live with. Personally, I tried Atkins for a week, but felt very poorly (I don't like meat for breakfast at all!) and missed eating fruit, so it wasn't for me.

Exercise is important, obviously, although for me my eating habits seem to dictate how much fat I have--I exercised like crazy last summer--riding or hiking 5 days a week, lifting every morning--but didn't watch my diet too much, and while I got considerably stronger, I only lost a couple pounds all summer. Don't forget, too, that your metabolism increases with muscle mass, so going to the gym and lifting weights, especially in the winter, might be very helpful to some--you burn calories and also increase your metabolism at once! Plus, it is more fun to see muscles under the departing layers of fat than bones.

Good luck to everyone with this...sorry my addition is so long--I had a couple minutes to kill at work!!!


----------



## flying tonkatsu (May 7, 2004)

*encouraged*



rbart4506 said:


> Great job!!!
> 
> I know how much of a challenge it can be to accomplish something like that. It takes lots of will power, self control and determination...
> 
> ...


hi, 
i'm very encouraged by your testimony. how many times a week did your ride and for how long?
philip


----------



## bulletbob (Apr 5, 2004)

*My weird metabolism...*



skiier77 said:


> While this works for me, Atkins, South Beach, or whatever can work if they are right for you. The key is to pick something you like and can live with. Personally, I tried Atkins for a week, but felt very poorly (I don't like meat for breakfast at all!) and missed eating fruit, so it wasn't for me.


I forgot to mention I have this weird metabolism (I guess). Even when I'm working hard exercising (biking, whatever) my apetite is so low it's amazing I even have extra weight!! It really torques me off!!! I can eat one meal a day and maybe snack later and I'm full! I have no idea why!!!!!!!

I've never figured it out but whatever works I guess...

FYI though- you don't HAVE to eat that much meat. That's one of those misconceptions about Atkins I mentioned farther up. I ate a burger now and then just to satisfy the protein craving but I ate alot of turkey and chicken along the way. Of course, eating breakfast practically nauseates me anyway. Even when I'm backpacking or something heavy duty like that I have to force myself to eat breakfast.

Just do it!


----------



## rbart4506 (Dec 22, 2003)

Right now I'm on my bike about 4-5 times a week and I try and hit the gym at lease once a week for basic weight training. In the past the gym was forgotten during the summer, but I've got knee problems and the weight training really helps. What it really comes down too is I ridey whenever I can. I'm sure if I just wanted to maintain my weight I'd only have to ride 3 times a week, with the one night in the gym, but riding is so much fun. The only thing I need to watch out for is slight over-training. I have a habit of overdoing and I start to feel weak and generally not very good. This usually happens once or twice a summer. I then slow things down a bit and I'm fine. Right now as my riding goes up so does my food consumption, or I get the problems start.

It's funny...Now my biggest problem is people thinking I'm too skinny...Which I know, in some ways, I am....But hey, more weight I gain, more I carry up the hill...

Rich


----------



## Mighty Drop Off (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm starting to think that a "deluxe" salad (with tuna chunks or chicken or tofu, some protein source) is just about the perfect dinner. Fill up on greens!!! I"m worried about becoming a honey mustard addict though, but I supposed I could make it with light olive oil.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Right frickin on!*

Me, OTOH, just topped 200 lbs after my Paris vacation. I put on 8 pounds in two weeks.

I'm trying to get back to my original weight, 9 lbs 7 oz.

Okay, really, I would be happy to get down to 180, and I think I can do it with some hard work and will power.

Right on, congrats on your 'century'. Stay healthy!


----------



## Moo Shoo Pork (Jan 17, 2004)

*Awesome!*



glenzx said:


> Well, the last few days my weight has been within a pound +/- of 165 on the scale. This is an important weight in that 4.5 years ago I weighed 100 pounds more.


Awesome! Congrats on losing the weight but most importantly getting in shape. Recently, I had my annual check up. It was an important one because I have been on Lipitor for higher than nornal cholesterol (210). Anyway, since I have been riding alot this year, I lost 15 lbs (165 to 150, which is what I weighted back in college), and being in the best cardio shape since I have ever been in, I was hoping I can get off the Lipitor. When I got my blood test back, my cholesterol was 178, with my HDL (good cholest) being above average. Doc took me off the drugs .

I love biking (both MTB and Road) because it doesn't feel like i am working out. Befrore you know it, you are out there for a couple of hours just enjoying the ride. I'll be cycling till I leave this Earth. It's great to hear all of these stories!


----------



## rickfree67 (Jan 8, 2005)

*Thank You very much!!!!*

Thank you,
I have been having a very bad motivational problem this off season for some reason. I just haven't had that spark to train this year. Your article changed that dramatically. Almost as dramatically as you photos. You look great! Good job on your results.(all of them). I have been racing sport in Wisconsin for about 6 years. My goal is to get a first place in age group. I have gotten 2nd once. You have inspired me to get some cross country skis and get on the trainer and weights. Again, thank you and keep up the good work/fun!!!!!!!!
Rick


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2008)

*You have become a pencil necked geek. *L**



glenzx said:


> Well, the last few days my weight has been within a pound +/- of 165 on the scale. This is an important weight in that 4.5 years ago I weighed 100 pounds more.
> 
> That's 4 XC full suspension bikes, or 12.5 gallons of milk, or a 12 year old kid, or _1/22nd the weight of my old Toyota_, or a bit more than a big bag of concrete, or almost a full **rt*!* Well, you get the idea..... it was a LOT of extra weight.
> 
> ...


Great story. Thanks for sharing.

Jaybo


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Dec 31, 2003)

ajoc_prez said:


> Holy crap. This is one hella inspirational thread. Keep the stories coming!!


You said it...you are all amazing. Who wants to call Oprah?

I should save this thread. If I ever cut down or want to quit biking, I can look back and read about the long, hard roads to recovery you all had, and I'll get out and keep at it. But I hope I don't become complacent and begin not finding time to ride. I'm pretty disciplined in my eating and riding habits, and can avoid tempation, but we'll see once I leave school and get a job and later, hopefully, a wife and the chillins which follow.

So, once again, I'm in awe of you all, and I thank you for sharing your stories!

BTW, the *rt* comment had me laughing, glenzx.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

*Talk about a post packed with Passion.*

Passion that can change your life in such a dramatic and positive way! This is an amazing, inspiring thread that should have it's own link on the side for newcomers to see what the sport can do to to your life!


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

Shwaa said:


> Do u still drink beer or any alcohol? I can't imagine giving up beer, not that I drink a lot, just like to have it around. Also what effect, if any, did water have in this? Did you up your intake? I always think if I can drink a ton of water, 10+ glasses a day, I am bound to lose some pounds. Of course, keep riding steady as well etc etc.


I quit drinking totally in 1991. Had to... my best friend and i used to demolish a keg in three days, and chew acid like it was childrens aspirin.. about 30 hits over a weekend. I'm surprised I'm still alive to be honest.


----------



## canadian-clydesdale (Oct 13, 2004)

Thanks for the great stories, I'm inspired to get off my lazy TV watchin, Beer guzzlin, Junk food crammin' Butt and lose some wieght.


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

glenzx said:


> Well, the last few days my weight has been within a pound +/- of 165 on the scale. This is an important weight in that 4.5 years ago I weighed 100 pounds more.
> 
> That's 4 XC full suspension bikes, or 12.5 gallons of milk, or a 12 year old kid, or _1/22nd the weight of my old Toyota_, or a bit more than a big bag of concrete, or almost a full **rt*!* Well, you get the idea..... it was a LOT of extra weight.


Glen, I missed this post back in June. I'd seen your comments about having lost weight, but didn't appreciate just how much. Wow! Congrats to you and all the other folks who've conquered out of control weight and bad habits. You guys and gals rock!

I've not had a weight problem as a adult. I got my wake-up call as a preteen. I was starting to get a little bit chubby around age 10 or 11 and my father said to me, "if you keep going like your are, you're going to look like your Aunt Barbara." For reference, Aunt Barbara is about 5'2" and 300 lbs. It was like seeing the Ghost of Christmas Future. I didn't exactly become an anorexic, but I've kept a close eye on weight ever since.

Kathy


----------



## saviour machine (Oct 20, 2004)

jh_on_the_cape said:


> wow. i just read this thread. good for you people that you took back control of your life. Once in a while I have to do the same, but it's more of a late-winter 10 pounds over stop drinking so much beer kind of thing.
> I attribute good health in today's society by doing the following:
> 1. I do not have a TV. They suck your life away.
> 2. Do something everyday, even if it's just a short walk (but preferably a long ride!). This can get tough in the middle of winter in New England. I used to say I am not a gym guy, but even just riding the excersize bike and listening to music or reading for a half hour on the way home is something.
> ...


I'm on your program JH. You could not pay me to own a T.V. and I would not drink a beer or eat at micky d"s even if someone had a gun to my head.I'm down to 175 from 205.I'm now a cat 2 road racer and expert mtn.


----------



## wandr (Nov 9, 2004)

This thread is great. It's great to see that so many of you have gotten so much healthier. I'm going on 30, and up 50 pounds in the last 5 years to 230 pounds. No loss to report yet, but I just started.

I wanted to point this out to anyone that might find it useful, the Discovery Channel is about to begin its annual National Body Challenge. Sign up at their website and get a free 8 week trial to Bally's Fitness.

http://health.discovery.com/


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

*Holy thread-bump!*

Great to see the stories still coming in, and the re-awakening of the thread. Amazing how cycling can affect people in so many positive ways. I'm very grateful to have re-caught the bug after such a long destructive lifestyle without cycling, and MTBR deserves a little credit here too for providing a forum for us possesed!

Thanks pimpbot, jaybo, and everyone else who's contributed so much, dare I say - passion!

I have some higher expectations for 2005 race season - starting at 24 hours at the old pueblo, in tucson, AZ and beyond! This year I'm planning on racing less, and doing better (hopefully) - culminating at Mammoth in September. Any other race nerds got plans..?


----------



## HPilot (Jan 30, 2004)

*Congrats! I am on my way with ya Bro!*

I, too, saw how fat and unproductive I had become after college. During school I was in a 34 waist 170 lbs with 11% body fat! Then, I started working, got married, had kids and through all that ate a lot of crap. I was reaching the 250 mark when I had to go to the Dr. for a stress test due to chest pains. Thankfully, nothing came about- BUT, it did send me into the awareness realm and a buddy and I bet ourselves we couldn't get back to college weight. I started the SLim Fast Plan, Tae Bo, and pulled the mountain bike off the wall. I reached a low of 179 lbs. and got back into my 34's again. My weight has gone back up due to a Winter season, and no more Tae Bo to keep the gut in check, but I am now aware that consistent winter training must commence for me to be able to move up to the sport category by 2006. People can't believe it's me in my wedding photos. 
Congrats again on your acheivement!!! Email me some pointers how you get beyond that "last 10 lbs." wall I always seem to hit. Good work!


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

Lucky said:


> It was like seeing the Ghost of Christmas Future. I didn't exactly become an anorexic, but I've kept a close eye on weight ever since.
> 
> Kathy


Yikes! Got a chuckle out of the "ghost of x-mas future"! It is funny to see the familial connections - and potential genetic 'dispositions'. This thread has some impressive stories, it'd be cool if IT acted for some as the warning of things to come.... though it's never too late to change.


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

HPilot said:


> Congrats again on your acheivement!!! Email me some pointers how you get beyond that "last 10 lbs." wall I always seem to hit. Good work!


Thanks Hpilot, funny, I was thinking the other day that there may ALWAYS be a "last 10 pounds!" It should be more about how you feel - when you're fit it just feels great. But like that last 10 pounds - I also feel like I'll never be fit enough either! It's a slippery slope kind of thing, I suppose!


----------



## caboverpete (Apr 25, 2004)

In the last 13 months or so I went from 205lbs (right) to this morning weighing in at 142lbs. In the pic on the left I was about 157lbs, I still weighed less with my son on my back. It was nice taking a 25mile MTB ride yesterday and seeing the top local rider from last year pulling in a good 5 minutes behind me on the climbs.


----------



## YuriB (Jan 12, 2004)

My loss was certainly not as dramatic as others but I'm down almost 25 lbs from less than a year ago. Commuting 200+ miles four days a week and the birth of my son conspired to pack on the lbs...I'm happy to report that things are sane(ish) again.
1. Me on the right
2. Me in Oct


----------



## norwoosg (Jan 16, 2005)

*bling bling: snickers and pumpkin bars*

When I ride I see colors and flies. The pumpkin bars help my ears concentrate on the altitude. Flying antelopes come to greet me each time I *RIDE in BoLd* but when I feel like _being Italicized_, I meet with the chuckey's bride to discuss financial matters... not so good. However the faces     in our life keep us from making cement sandles and chocolate computers. Finally, as the day goes away, and the underlining method brings us in depth cognition neurons, we speak in envious fasion to the fascious foe, dwelling like a pig's monkey, whom never blinks or winks, but always drowns when they die. poor things... They just keep getting bigger and BIGGER and then just become GigAnTIC. (my excuse for this post is that it's my first, so be friendly. p.s. good job on the losing of the fat and the mats, and the cats, and the hats  )

ping.

dong.

poodle. doodle............... ................


----------



## Jinks (Jan 16, 2005)

Sweet Thread! Here's a picture of me on New Years of 2004 at 223 lbs, and the one right next to it is in May of 2004 at 173 lbs. I'm currently around 180 and hoping to drop five more pounds in the next two weeks. I agree with other posters that I had to find what works for me. I tried the Atkins thing, but I love noodles and rice too much for that to work.










Here was my plan: Each week I set a weight loss goal of 5 pounds, and I made sure to get around 1200-1400 calories each day. On top of that I bike commuted to work 13 miles round trip each day. I also began running on a treadmill. I actually kept on track and lost 50 pounds in ten weeks! I know it was probably way too fast, and I may have caused myself some short term damage, but I'm 100% healthy today, no problems.

One of the greatest motivators to lose weight for me, was my mountain biking. I took off half a year in the beginning of 2003 from riding, and really lost it, healthwise, and when I started back up again, it was hell making it up the hills. I was always last up with all my buds having to wait for me. I figured if I lost weight fast and hard it would be so painful to lose weight that I would never want to let myself get so far out of shape again. It's worked so far! I wouldn't recommend what I did to most people. Again, it's what works for you.


----------



## BikeAddict (Feb 8, 2004)

Dr.Faustus said:


> Unfortunately, BMI charts are so general that they are nearly useless. Knowing your Body Fat Percentage is much more helpful. The water displacement, skin-fold caliper and body measurement systems are best (listed in order of accuracy).
> 
> Here's a body measurement based calculator that seems decent: http://www.biofitness.com/bodyfat.html
> 
> ...


Wow!...That's depressing. My friends and family wouldn't label me as "fat" but according to the body fat % test on that website I need to lose 23 lbs! Is that reasonable when they didn't take into acount my heigth? Oh well... now maybe people will believe me when I say I need to loose weight instead of just roll their eyes.


----------



## Trevor! (Dec 23, 2003)

*This is what it's all about!!!*

Getting out, hitting the trails and getting passionate about riding.

I am really impressed by all these before and after pictures. It says a lot about the personalities of people here on MTBR and shows that we are all truly passionate about our riding and the results of being that way pays off both physically and mentally.

Me personally, well I started off by running and then got into riding. The weight shed of me literally over about 12 months and a lot of people could not believe the transformation I went through. I lost a good deal of weight probably 20+ Kg, and toned a good bit muscularly. Right now this second I am down to 10.5% fat (I was 14 the US summer time (Aussie Winter)) and I am heading for the big 7% by the end of this year...

Keep up the riding everyone, and spread the passion. It can only do us good!


----------



## Marcus75 (Jul 29, 2003)

*Lost Weight!*

I lost 20 lbs when I bought my Specialized Pro about 2 years ago. I kept it off by riding vigorously. The key is Keeping it off! Biking lets me do that!


----------



## MellowCat (Jan 12, 2004)

*Incredible*

I bet you feel amazing now.

I'm down 45lbs with another 30 or so to go (245lbs heading to 170. Sure seems like these last 30 are much harder to lose. Any good advice?

MC


----------



## papisimo11 (Mar 30, 2004)

*First*

of all, congratulations to all that have perserved and lost the weight. The hardest part is to get the ball rolling, once the addiciton kicks in, it is only a matter of time.
I have never been overweight, I have been riding bikes since I was 18. I had been smoking a lot my first year in college, and felt a little slow and soft(I played soccer from 4 -18). I needed something to fill soccer's void, and mountain biking fit the bill too perfectly. 
Now I am 31 and my friends are all chubby or overweight. They ask me how I stay in shape. What do I eat? 
I tell them that as long as you exercise 3-4 times a week, you don't have to be as wary of what you eat. I do watch my diet(especially during race season) but I don't feel guilty for having a cheeseburger or plate of enchiladas. I know I'll just burn em off. 
GlennXX I'll have to hit you up when I get back to Santa this year. That is my somewhat adopted hometown, and I love those mountains there.
paz afuera


----------



## polartrekker (Aug 16, 2004)

Wow. You guys are definitely an inspiration. I started mountain biking almost 2 years ago and have lost about 20lbs, and hoping to lose another 50 or so. But, at this point I feel so much better than I did. It's always great to get out on a trail and take on an uphill that 2 years ago I wouldn't have been able to make. It's also great to get to a point on a trail where I know that I'd have stopped for a few minutes to rest and just blow by it now. It's the little steps for me and I know it'll take a while, but it's wonderful to be into something that I like so much that has so many health benefits to it too!  

Congrats!!!


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

papisimo11 said:


> of all, congratulations to all that have perserved and lost the weight. The hardest part is to get the ball rolling, once the addiciton kicks in, it is only a matter of time.
> I have never been overweight, I have been riding bikes since I was 18. I had been smoking a lot my first year in college, and felt a little slow and soft(I played soccer from 4 -18). I needed something to fill soccer's void, and mountain biking fit the bill too perfectly.
> Now I am 31 and my friends are all chubby or overweight. They ask me how I stay in shape. What do I eat?
> I tell them that as long as you exercise 3-4 times a week, you don't have to be as wary of what you eat. I do watch my diet(especially during race season) but I don't feel guilty for having a cheeseburger or plate of enchiladas. I know I'll just burn em off.
> ...


Sure thing! Anytime you are in town - PM me or post over in the NM forum. Sure looking forward to the spring time riding.....


----------



## NYKRINDFW (Nov 11, 2004)

You rock !! What a great thread !!!

NY


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

MellowCat said:


> Sure seems like these last 30 are much harder to lose. Any good advice?
> 
> MC


Ah, the dreaded "plateau"! Not much advice except that you just gotta keep burning more calories than you eat.... 200-300 calorie a day defecit is about what I tried to maintain, eating about 2000 +/- calories but doing a minimum of 30 minutes mid-pace on the rollers (winter) 6 days a week. When the weather is better, I get 12-16 hours a week of mid - to - high paced mountain & road riding in. THAT is when the weight really starts flying off. Look at the "bonk training" thread(s) and comments on this thread - works great too.

Essentially, wake up, have a cup of coffee or 2, ride for 40 - 90 minutes at "low to mid tempo" (aerobic) then eat breakfast. This works well because your GI tract is empty, and the moderate output efficiently burns fat for energy. Presto! good workout, calories burned AND boosted metabolic activity for the rest of the day!


----------



## Casual Observer (Jan 12, 2004)

Wow. That's amazing. Congrats. Curious, how'd you do it?

I think I tipped the scales at 250 at one point (back in 93-94). Got down to about 175 last year, and have crept back up to around 185-190. Not riding and riping out a kitchen (read: eating out a lot), can do that to you, but I'm slowely getting back into the routine.


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

sorry to revive an old thread, but it was linked...and I just had to say how inspiring all of your stories were...Thank you!!!!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

rbart4506 said:


> Great job!!!
> 
> I know how much of a challenge it can be to accomplish something like that. It takes lots of will power, self control and determination...
> 
> ...


And im also glad you got rid of the mullet and the stash.


----------



## konahottie_311 (May 26, 2005)

*Great Thread*

All of you who have lost all the weight...CONGRATS..you all ROCK!!
I seem to struggle with my weight as well....it's always the same 20lbs that keeps coming back.It seems to be realated to if I have a boyfriend.I seem to date the guys that can eat anything and never gain a pound. It sucks.I consider myself in very good heath but I can not for the life of me loose the last 10 or 15lbs, I would be happy with 10.So far in my life I have gained and lost the 20 twice and here I am again needing to loose..I would blame it mostly on good old Beer..dam the beer so good but so bad for us..and it always leads to the junk food with me. I am doing a huge Race in June 06 and need to loose 10 - 15 lbs for it. So this winter while Snowboarding I promised myself no beer at the hill..only good food at lunch and only one beer at home before I pass out from the day.At least snowboarding on the weekends keeps me out of the pub as I am way to tired to go out after.I bought a seasons pass this year and planing on riding both Sat & Sun as much as possible except when I need some sleep in time.Also with the new job it's a longer Commute...35 min/each way, in a hilly area of the city,so I am going to do as much winter riding as I can..lets see if this helps. What I eat is not to much of an issue with me I am super careful of what I eat and give myself one day a week to pig out...I love that day  keep on biking and living well every one Kona


----------



## maker (Oct 20, 2005)

*body fat measure*



BikeAddict said:


> Wow!...That's depressing. My friends and family wouldn't label me as "fat" but according to the body fat % test on that website I need to lose 23 lbs! Is that reasonable when they didn't take into acount my heigth? Oh well... now maybe people will believe me when I say I need to loose weight instead of just roll their eyes.


yeah that thing depressed me too. I am 5' 10 and 150lb and I have to lose 12 lb? hectic. Thats a Kate Moss trainer. I guess it is geared for pro athletes? I'm skipping lunch.


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

*bumped again!*



konahottie_311 said:


> It seems to be realated to if I have a boyfriend.I seem to date the guys that can eat anything and never gain a pound. It sucks.


Kona - as a guy, I hate those guys you describe, dammit! What cruel twist of gentic fate makes some of us so much more disposed to packin' on the pounds...? Not fair! I need to maintain a pretty damned intense / active lifestyle to prevent weight from sneaking back on - especially as the years go by. I'll gladly spin hard on the rollers EVERY DAY to keep beer on the menu ;-)

What caught my attention in your post was the 'boarding "thing". I can say I HIGHLY recommend back country split-boarding as an off-season fitness booster. My buddy and I would do 1 day a week "dawn patrols" last season, where we'd hammer a 1600 foot vertical ascent at the Ski Basin here in Santa Fe, eat a quick snack and blast back down THEN head to work. We'd then get out about every 2-3 weeks for a more epic backcountry exploration and this year are looking to up the time out there yet more. He's a tele guy and the splitboard made it way more fun than the snowshoes & board - packin' I was doing prevously, and makes for a hell of an aerobic workout - and here that'd be at 10K feet and up in elevation. Fun! The payoff for all that hard work was a) excellent fitness and altutude acclimitization in the off-season, and b) fresh knee-to-thigh deep powder runs EVERY TIME, carving fresh turns every run.



konahottie_311 said:


> I am doing a huge Race in June 06 and need to loose 10 - 15 lbs for it.


Whats the race? 10 -15 pounds in 8 months is no problem - if ya look at it like that  .... If it's a long / endurance event, don't despair a few extra pounds - it won't make or break the day for you I'd bet. 1 pound is 3500 calories, so if every month you can have a calorie defecit of 3500-4500 calories between now and then (easy money) you're there!


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

yeah I hate to say I do the yoyo thing too and it gets harder everytime to get back on the down size side. I came back from Iraq all trim at 173 and able to max the PT test in Feb and now I'm blimp at 200 again and can merely do ok, my back hurts and it sucks to run.

i think i'll start running on the treadmill after work--gotta do something. lord i hate to love food.


----------



## TheBrain (Sep 26, 2005)

This thread may be a little old but I'll add my story anyways.

I know exactly how you feel Glen, 3½ years ago I was ~85lbs heavier. Winter of 2002 I peaked at ~310lbs(I'm 6'3"). That christmas when I was out walking with my family I fainted and fell face first in the snow. That scared me but it took another 3 months before I really decided to either lose the weight or just stop trying. I was also 24 at the time and figured the longer I wait the harder it's going to get. I've never really eaten lots of "bad" food(ie: pizza, pop, junk food, etc) but I did eat too much good food. I read a lot and "found out" that weight loss/gain is just calories in minus calories out. So I started doing what everyone hates  I counted calories(using fitday.com). I didn't follow any specific diet, I just watched how much I ate. At the same time I started walking for an hour every day. That was at the beginning of april. Two months later I was losing weight and I pulled out my bike which I had barely used in the past 3~4 years and started biking. By the end of june(3months later) I was down 30lbs and felt a lot better! 

Since then I've continued to lose weight, plateauing every once in a while(frustrating!  ) and at christmas packing on some more lbs that need to be lost all over again. I don't mind it though cause I love "exercising". I put the quotes cause my exercise is xc biking and hiking in the summer and snowshoeing in the winter which I love! I also no longer count calories. After the first 8~10months I started to get a good feel about how much food I could eat to maintain/lose my weight. Now it's for the most part, second nature, I don't really think about it.

Currently I'm hovering around 226lbs, been stuck here for over a month. Basically since the weather has gotten really lousy so I don't get out as often.  I'm not sure what weight I'm going to stop at but I'm getting close. My BMI says 200 to be healthy but I honestly cannot see me losing another 30lbs! I'd be skinny as a bean pole. 

Anyways, to the people out there struggling with weight loss don't give up! It's possible but you really really need to want it and work at it. I'm super happy that I took the decision cause now I love hiking, biking and just being outdoors and cannot imagine going back to the person I was sitting inside all summer long.


----------



## konahottie_311 (May 26, 2005)

glenzx said:


> Kona - as a guy, I hate those guys you describe, dammit! What cruel twist of gentic fate makes some of us so much more disposed to packin' on the pounds...? Not fair! I need to maintain a pretty damned intense / active lifestyle to prevent weight from sneaking back on - especially as the years go by. I'll gladly spin hard on the rollers EVERY DAY to keep beer on the menu ;-)
> 
> What caught my attention in your post was the 'boarding "thing". I can say I HIGHLY recommend back country split-boarding as an off-season fitness booster. My buddy and I would do 1 day a week "dawn patrols" last season, where we'd hammer a 1600 foot vertical ascent at the Ski Basin here in Santa Fe, eat a quick snack and blast back down THEN head to work. We'd then get out about every 2-3 weeks for a more epic backcountry exploration and this year are looking to up the time out there yet more. He's a tele guy and the splitboard made it way more fun than the snowshoes & board - packin' I was doing prevously, and makes for a hell of an aerobic workout - and here that'd be at 10K feet and up in elevation. Fun! The payoff for all that hard work was a) excellent fitness and altutude acclimitization in the off-season, and b) fresh knee-to-thigh deep powder runs EVERY TIME, carving fresh turns every run.
> 
> Whats the race? 10 -15 pounds in 8 months is no problem - if ya look at it like that  .... If it's a long / endurance event, don't despair a few extra pounds - it won't make or break the day for you I'd bet. 1 pound is 3500 calories, so if every month you can have a calorie defecit of 3500-4500 calories between now and then (easy money) you're there!


The race next June is the test of metal.It is 67 km,1200 feet of climbing with a fun 35 km of single track.I am super pumped about it but at the same time I have never done anything like this before except a 24 hours race in 04.It is up by Whistler and I also taking my freeride bike for after (hehe) if I can move.I too have to work very hard to keep my weight down and it dosen't help that my bf always says I look great..it's nice but I know I have put on about 15lbs in the last year and 1/2 and on a little 5"4 frame that adds up.It is coming off but it is always alot of work for me. Snowboarding helps but I still tend to gain in the winter and this year I really can't and after a crash in aug I was off biking for 5 weeks and that didn't help but all better now and commuting as much as I can (4 days this week  ) I am sooooooooooo happy that I love biking so much.I can't imagin what I would look like with out it..and I love food and eating..so yeah for the bike and biking forms like this. K


----------



## OldFartYearRound (Mar 13, 2004)

Had to ask, did you quit smoking? I haven't, having smoked for 25 years. I do a daily marathon and the effects from smoking are truly minimal. I'm not trying to spark off a war here, just wondering...


----------



## OldFartYearRound (Mar 13, 2004)

Wow! What a transformation! Great job. The cycling bug's the only one that doesn't hurt when it bites, eh?


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

OldFartYearRound said:


> Had to ask, did you quit smoking? I haven't, having smoked for 25 years. I do a daily marathon and the effects from smoking are truly minimal. I'm not trying to spark off a war here, just wondering...


Not sure if the question was directed towards me or another of the posters here, but did I? Fahking hell yes! There is absolutely no way on earth I could possibly train at 1/100th the intensity I can now if I still smoked. If I couldn't ride/train as hard as I have/can/do - there'd be no way I could even think about racing at expert level - anywhere, nevermind the hyper-competitive Rocky Mountains region. Yow. I'd say after 5 years now, I feel like I have almost reversed/countered some/most of the damage I did to my lungs - but have a nagging suspicion that I'll never be as healthy as I would have been had I not smoked - nevermind the wieght/diet issues and loss of fitness over 10 or so years.

So that said - you're saying you run a marathon every day and smoke??? Neat-O! If a healthy person who excercised THAT much smoked a cigarette or three a day - I suppose there's the possibilty they'd be just fine. Of course their legs might fall off before any sort of lung ailments could get a foot-hold. The first 2-3 years I smoked I was messengering full time, so the aerobic activity seemed to help counter some of the ill-effects, but I was only smoking 8-10 cigarettes a day at that, not to mention huffing through NYC traffic all day! You need to supply more info. to avoid sparking a flame war - as the claim that cigarettes' affects are "truly minimal" without more data could lead to an all-out sh1tstorm of controversy. If you were to suggest smoking a pack of smokes a day had little/minimal affect on 99.9% of folks, I'd say your nuts - and be backed up by decades of medical documentation. If you're implying smoking a couple of cigarettes A WEEK or A MONTH has minimal impact - I'd agree.

So the short answer is yes - I quit, and feel an enormous difference. Huge. Epic. Massive. Virtually incalculable. If someone that smokes a 1/2 - 1 pack a day, and have been for some time, can keep up with me and/or my riding buddies - they ought to be a famous cigarette spokesperson by now!


----------



## OldFartYearRound (Mar 13, 2004)

I was replying to the original post. I have started some flames before, but that part doesn't bother me. It's not my intent, but oh well, I'm older. I'll be 51 in 3 weeks. And I don't know my body/system? Yeah, right. I was competing in gymnastics at age 13 and actually got quite good at trampoline, when it was still an event. It's back, BTW, check out the last Olympics.

Don't get me wrong; I'm not competing in any races. I'm quite sure that you could dust me off very handily. ;-) Good for you. That's what life used to be like as an athlete. It has its rewards... And I'm not putting you down for quitting, it would be the hardset challenge that I would ever face, and that day may come. If given the choice between cycling and smoking, I'd choose cycling. You'd have to have a gun to my head, though...

I did say minimal. Not gone, just very occasionally I'll get a tickle to cough. Put that up against the fact that I can laugh like a non-smoker (you remember laughing heartily as a smoker?) and I'm happy with my current fitness. Ask the wife at bedtime, when the endorphins have got ahold of me... ;-)

Your story is truly amazing, and you've got my praise. If you could just pass this story along to all of the 99% of the populace that doesn't get exercising, I'd kiss you on all 4 cheeks! Hats off to you, my friend.

BTW, I do a have a Cat 3 racer buddy, 24 years my junior, who can't believe the cat-and-mouse challenge that I can throw at him. I get him all red in the face a couple of times every marathon that we do together; I ride that marathon.

New Years Day is absolutely sacred for me. I get out, in the freezing Chicago winter, to enjoy what cycling on Mars must be like in the morning. So quiet that I can hear a mouse fart...


----------



## kawboy8 (May 5, 2004)

caboverpete said:


> In the last 13 months or so I went from 205lbs (right) to this morning weighing in at 142lbs. In the pic on the left I was about 157lbs, I still weighed less with my son on my back. It was nice taking a 25mile MTB ride yesterday and seeing the top local rider from last year pulling in a good 5 minutes behind me on the climbs.


Incredible change...nice job dude.


----------



## kawboy8 (May 5, 2004)

OldFartYearRound said:


> I was replying to the original post. I have started some flames before, but that part doesn't bother me. It's not my intent, but oh well, I'm older. I'll be 51 in 3 weeks. And I don't know my body/system? Yeah, right. I was competing in gymnastics at age 13 and actually got quite good at trampoline, when it was still an event. It's back, BTW, check out the last Olympics.
> 
> Don't get me wrong; I'm not competing in any races. I'm quite sure that you could dust me off very handily. ;-) Good for you. That's what life used to be like as an athlete. It has its rewards... And I'm not putting you down for quitting, it would be the hardset challenge that I would ever face, and that day may come. If given the choice between cycling and smoking, I'd choose cycling. You'd have to have a gun to my head, though...
> 
> ...


What do the words "old" and "fart" have to do with each other?


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

OldFartYearRound said:


> I did say minimal.


Still not sure how much you may smoke - that was the crux of my querie, as it were. If your active and smoking a few butts a week, I'm sure it has little/minimal affect. If you're smoking a pack a day - then I'd be positive that it has more than minimal affect - unless you truly are a genetic freak (cool!). Anyhow - unlike most folks, you obviously have great self control and are less prone to the addictive _cycling_ of smoking - where one needs more after a while, so one smokes more... then as ones body adjusts to higher doses of chemicals it needs yet more, so one smokes yet MORE, and so on....



OldFartYearRound said:


> Not gone, just very occasionally I'll get a tickle to cough. Put that up against the fact that _*I can laugh like a non-smoker*_ (you remember laughing heartily as a smoker?)


THAT was one of the horrendous wake-up calls; almost passing out after wheezing so bad, induced by a something as innocent as a good laugh - as a crusty burnt-lung smoker! Thanks for the reinforcement - as I had forgotten about that lovely aspect. Yow.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I made a thread with this in Passion and GlenZX linked me here, so I shall repost 

On my birthday last year, April 21, 2006, I stepped on to the scale in the locker room at work. I weighed in at 240lbs. At 6'3, I've always been a bigger guy, but I had gotten way too heavy. At that point, I had been mountain biking since September of 2005, but I wasn't riding consistently and my diet hadn't changed.

In June of 2006, I participated in a race that is part of a 12-race series locally here in Northern California. I did horrible. I raced beginner and finished 13/15 and in a ton of pain. I suffered through the entire race. This mirrored my on trail performance; I was slow. Any amount of climbing would whip me and I went home after our 7-9 mile weekend rides tired and in pain.

In August I picked up a road bike and decided to start road riding during the week, both commuting to work occasionally (21 miles each way) and doing 20-30 mile rides after work or on weekends when I couldn't get to the trails. I also changed my diet. I stopped eating fast food as often, and switched to chicken breasts and vegetables for dinner, turkey sandwiches for lunch and oatmeal for breakfast. Oh, and I gave up soda (well, I switched to diet).

I started hitting the road on my road bike, and getting to the trails as often as I could. Between a full time course load at CSU, Sacramento, and my 40-50hr/wk work schedule, I managed to ride nearly 700 miles between August 1, 2006 and January 1, 2007.

Today, I find myself one day short of my 26th birthday. I'm down to 228lbs. Though my weight hasn't dropped much; as with most beginning cyclists, my legs have gotten much bigger and more dense while the fat has just been melting away. So far this year, I've ridden over 250 miles (~200 on the mountain) and am now riding 18 mile+ loops on the trails with 2000'-3000' ft of climbing and going home feeling great (I'm going to start riding 25 mile loops here soon).

On April 4, the racing series that I participated in during June of last year had its first race. I started out in the beginner class, and in the first three races have finished second, first and second. Those finishes have earned me a bump to the sport class. Though I'm a bit nervous about the longer courses in sport class, I'm thrilled that I've come far enough to be placed there .

The best part is, I'm still getting faster. As the spring semester is coming to a close, I will find myself with even more opportunity and more time to ride when I'm out. This summer is going to be incredible. Without cycling (I say cycling since I ride my road bike from time-to-time, even though I ride my mountain bike primarily), I would have continued to gain weight and who knows where I would have ended up.

So thanks to all of you here on mtbr for posting all of your awesome pics and giving me a constant reminder of why I love riding.

Comparison pics.

This first pic was taken during the race in June of 2006. It was at the bottom of a hill during my first lap:










This pic was taken Wednesday, April 18, 2007 at the top of a hill during my final lap:










Both photos taken by staff of the Prairie City Racing Series


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Well another year and a half later and I'm 6 pounds heavier. Now thew sister-in-law and hubby here to visit for a week--groan--another +3 or more in progress...



ArmySlowRdr said:


> yeah I hate to say I do the yoyo thing too and it gets harder everytime to get back on the down size side. I came back from Iraq all trim at 173 and able to max the PT test in Feb and now I'm blimp at 200 again and can merely do ok, my back hurts and it sucks to run.
> 
> i think i'll start running on the treadmill after work--gotta do something. lord i hate to love food.


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*I've no excuse now...*

Between glen, duckman,, and Merlin I better get my arse in gear.

End of June this year I have to, er, want to donate a kidney to my lovely and talented wife. She's the one that tells me to go ride when it's clear I've exceeded my welcome around the house:roll eyes: bless her for her insight...I'm back to normal when I get home.

Anyhow, in '87 I quit smoking and shot up 25lb or so, and it's stuck there since despite modest reduction attempts.

Last week I committed to _at least_ 1 hour exercise a day, hopefully mostly on a bike.

Here's hoping that I can drop a few lbs and look like youse guys over the next few months. If I drop 10-15 that's all I need to keep going and dropping.

Congrats to all you who have done so much positive work.

Here's the only FAT PIC I can find from 2002, that's K'Endo on the left looking thin while I sip on the diet Irish brew  
https://www.petefagerlin.com/images/bc/shore/caption_needed.jpg


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

sonicsuby said:


> I
> Comparison pics.
> 
> This first pic was taken during the race in June of 2006.  It was at the bottom of a hill during my first lap:


I hope you changed clothes at some point between those two pictures being taken.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Dwight Moody said:


> I hope you changed clothes at some point between those two pictures being taken.


:lol: yeah, the jersey is different - has some grey on it, and a different pair of shoes too. The shorts were always tight, they actually fit me now so I kept em


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

sonicsuby said:


> I made a thread with this in Passion and GlenZX linked me here, so I shall repost
> 
> This pic was taken Wednesday, April 18, 2007 at the top of a hill during my final lap:


Cool! This thread is chok full of great stories - glad yours is among them now; hopefully no one minds it got bumped again...


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

ArmySlowRdr said:


> Well another year and a half later and I'm 6 pounds heavier. Now thew sister-in-law and hubby here to visit for a week--groan--another +3 or more in progress...


LOL! Hang in there - that's just some bonus fuel for a REALLY long ride, or rides .

9 pounds @ 3500 cal per pound.... so, with 31,500 bonus calories, you ought to be able to ride for three days straight!

Then you'll be minus that pesky 9 pounds... more or less.


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

JimC. said:


> ....while I sip on the diet Irish brew


LMAO! Of course, my favorite sort of "diet beverage" as well.

As for coughing up, er - donating a kidney, that ought to be good for what? 3-4 pounds? It's like a weight-loss bonus!

Sort of. Shoot - that is impressive though, hope it all works out OK (holds side)...


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*I've been hosed!*



glenzx said:


> LMAO! Of course, my favourite sort of "diet beverage" as well.
> 
> As for coughing up, er - donating a kidney, that ought to be good for what? 3-4 pounds? It's like a weight-loss bonus!
> 
> Sort of. Shoot - that is impressive though, hope it all works out OK (holds side)...


I felt compelled to look it up and....

"Your kidneys weigh about 0.5 percent of your total body weight.

Since I'm only donating one, that's .25 of approximately 190. I'm pretty sure that's not a lot. argh...not quite 1/2 a fargin pound! :skep:

Oh well, I will be fit if nothing else. Jim


----------



## rapwithtom (Feb 26, 2004)

*I love it!*

Congratulations!

(By the way, I used to have the same bike as you...I rode it all the time, until I got a 29er...you're a big guy, those 26er wheels look too small for you. Try a 29er and you won't look back!)

This is still the most inspirational thread ever...


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

groan-since Iraq I figure I'm carrying around an extra 36# case of hamburgers--or a calorie surplus of over 144 quarter pounders. lol.



glenzx said:


> LOL! Hang in there - that's just some binus fuel for a REALLY long ride, or rides .
> 
> 9 pounds @ 3500 cal per pound.... so, with 31,500 bonus calories, you ought to be able to ride for three days straight!
> 
> Then you'll be minus that pesky 9 pounds... more or less.


----------



## nOOby (Jul 20, 2007)

*finishes off peanut butter cookies


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

hmm, well, since someone dragged this up and i'd never seen it before, i guess i'll post my experience. I started riding and working out regularly again back in May. I was about 200 lbs and not very happy about it. I'm not trying to lose weight too fast, but as of 10 minutes ago I was 184.5 when i got out of the shower. So I'm pretty happy with my progress and hope to lose another 10 lbs eventually.


----------



## Malaca (Jul 7, 2007)

Inspiring stories here. Congrats to everyone who accomplished their goals. Right now I am 240-something on a 5'11" frame(pig). Just quit smoking about 36 days ago, cold(freezing) turkey. I started riding to work, and then going off-road for the first time this Summer. Miraculously, I am not losing any weight!:madman: I have been eating way too much, to compensate for not smoking, but feel like I'm ready to get that under control. But all this, the non-smoking, the (wanting) weight loss, is revolving around my cycling. I just discovered how much I love off-road riding, and just want to get better, and ride as many trails as I can. And spend a fortune on gear, cant forget that one.:thumbsup:


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

This thread is worth reviving now and then. When I started biking about 4 years ago, I weighed in at more than 220, drank about 4 regular cokes a day, ate garbage all day long, no exercise...

I got hooked on MTBing when a friend of mine took me out a couple times. He also helped me buy my first bike after I eventaully broke the frame on my Monkey Wards Roadmaster. What I found was that I LOVED biking - it was just plain FUN, and the fitness aspect was just a nice side benefit. I have been biking for over 4 years now, have had to get rid of all my 36-38 pants and replace them with 32-34s. I havn't weighed myself lately, but last Cristmas I showed 178 on my parents bathroom scale. When I graduated HS, I was 165.

I lost this weight, without having changed ANYTHING in my diet. I still love my beer (budweiser regular) eat tons of red meat and potato chips, but I find that I crave sweet things a LOT less than I used to. I also drink no more than 2 (or 3) diet cokes a day. I have no doubt that with a change in diet I could be a racing machine!

I recently bought a new Cannondale for my wife, because she has started showing interest in biking. As our kids get older, I hope we can escape together on a few rides, as I introduce her to a whole new (healthier) lifestyle.

Keep the good vibes going! Dont let this thread die.


----------



## 2wheelsoul (Mar 24, 2005)

*Congrats Glen - 100lbs...way to go*

I have been reading GlenZX posts for a year. I had assumed you were a liflelong, 150lb, XC speedster. I am so shocked to hear that you were a Clydesdale not too long ago. Super congratulations - keep 'em rolling.

:thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

that is awesome...my 25 pounds is pale to that


----------



## asphix20 (Mar 27, 2007)

Great thread! Its true that anyone can loose weight with some iron determination, some smart dietary choices and a regular exercise routine (if it includes a passion such as cycling, all the easier).

In a little over a year I dropped 100lbs. Not through cycling but through running or doing the elliptical every day and watching calorie intake. I started at ~ 260lbs (I'm 5'10) and dropped to ~ 160lbs. Now I'm using cycling to keep active and maintain the weight off. I've kept the weight off for close to a year and a half now and hopefully I'll run in my first marathon this fall provided training goes well 

Congrats to all who have found success through diet and exercise and good luck to all those who have yet to tackle it. Its certainly possible, just takes, as I said, rock solid determination and an unwavering plan.

I don't have any before pictures readily available, but this is me a couple months ago exploring some logging roads in VT.


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

good job everyone!

i'm at 139 lbs. down now (down to 230-ish) and i feel a bit stumped. i'm not sure fat is coming off anymore. it's like i flew down to where i am in about a year and a half....then stopped.

ah well. i'm sure the rest will come off before i hit 50 (i'm 40 now).


----------



## misterE (Jun 21, 2007)

great post, very motivational. I just started biking again to get into shape. I loved it growing up, and it was my only means of transportation. I've just quit smoking 3 months ago, and I'm trying to take another positive step by adding some excercise (sickening to think about!) and also making some corrections to my diet (this one makes me want to cry). 

So anyway, I'm at the beginning of the journey and my inspiration has been solidified by this thread. I'm starting at 6'5" 300lbs. I'm trying to ride every day, the rain hasn't been helping lately. My goal is 230lbs, and after that, we'll see.


----------



## dankilling (Feb 24, 2004)

Its been a long road to where I am now. A friend re-introduced me to cycling about 8 years ago, at which point, I weighed in at roughly 270. Over the years, I got into better shape, just by riding, but never was in 'good' shape. I tended to hover around 225, and enjoyed my beer and cheese and such. Then my son was born, and I realized I wouldnt be able to keep up with him for long unless I did something now. That was it- time to get serious....so a year later I sit at 195, am a mid-pack sport racer, cat 4 cyclocrosser, and just finished the longest run of my life (6 miles) last week. Hopefully by next spring I will see 170 (goal weight, I am 5 11) and will be closer to the front of the sport-pack. What I do know now is he has noticed that daddy likes bikes and likes to run, so that has translated into Grayson likes bikes- he runs around the house chanting 'run and bike and swim and run and bike and swim' (he likes swimming) so maybe, just maybe, he wont have to deal with losing weight an will live a healthy lifestyle. Maybe he will help the 'child obesity' statistics get a little lower.....heres to hoping.


----------



## asphix20 (Mar 27, 2007)

misterE said:


> great post, very motivational. I just started biking again to get into shape. I loved it growing up, and it was my only means of transportation. I've just quit smoking 3 months ago, and I'm trying to take another positive step by adding some excercise (sickening to think about!) and also making some corrections to my diet (this one makes me want to cry).
> 
> So anyway, I'm at the beginning of the journey and my inspiration has been solidified by this thread. I'm starting at 6'5" 300lbs. I'm trying to ride every day, the rain hasn't been helping lately. My goal is 230lbs, and after that, we'll see.


Good luck! Remember not to burn yourself out by pushing too hard at first. This should be for the long haul, and just like in any marathon you need to pace yourself! When you start to see results the boost to your self confidence and the revelation that you are ultimately in control will be enough to maintain your determination and then some :thumbsup:



dankilling said:


> Its been a long road to where I am now. A friend re-introduced me to cycling about 8 years ago, at which point, I weighed in at roughly 270. Over the years, I got into better shape, just by riding, but never was in 'good' shape. I tended to hover around 225, and enjoyed my beer and cheese and such. Then my son was born, and I realized I wouldnt be able to keep up with him for long unless I did something now. That was it- time to get serious....so a year later I sit at 195, am a mid-pack sport racer, cat 4 cyclocrosser, and just finished the longest run of my life (6 miles) last week. Hopefully by next spring I will see 170 (goal weight, I am 5 11) and will be closer to the front of the sport-pack. What I do know now is he has noticed that daddy likes bikes and likes to run, so that has translated into Grayson likes bikes- he runs around the house chanting 'run and bike and swim and run and bike and swim' (he likes swimming) so maybe, just maybe, he wont have to deal with losing weight an will live a healthy lifestyle. Maybe he will help the 'child obesity' statistics get a little lower.....heres to hoping.


Congrats! And its refreshing to hear about your son. So many people fail to realize the best way to influence and raise your children is to lead by example. Seem's you're doing a good job at raising a healthy active son already


----------



## aliensporebomb (Feb 2, 2004)

*Update*

BTW - my post earlier in this thread from 6/23/04 - I can't update that post
anymore but I'm now down about 63-64 pounds from before.

Here is a pic from last summer when I was down 56 lbs - my loss is slow
but steady and I've kept it off for almost 3 years now.

https://pod.ath.cx/w8/down56-2.jpg
I already look leaner than this pic being that I'm almost 10 pounds lighter.

My wife started bike commuting into work 3 days a week and because my
job has me driving everywhere I've commuted in with her most of the way 
and then riding back home to get ready for work. That's about a 16 mile
round trip for me, a nice ride in the morning.

A good thing to look forward to.

Keep at it, everyone. You just have to keep at it and it will happen.


----------



## Smashley49 (May 18, 2007)

Wow, congratulations and job well done to everyone who's ever wanted to make changes and then got up and done something about it. Hat's off you you, glenzx, for your achievement


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

The thread that keeps on giving! Awesome to hear all the updates, the tales of battle, and the successes. Seems like so long ago it all started, but what? 3-4 years later it's still good for me - though with a new baby at home I've gained a few pounds - which may have been OK given my gaunt XC racer-weenie physique of late - but also gained a new little trailer training pal to knock those few pounds back off! And so it goes, _"like the sands through an hour glass....." _

...keep posting the stories!


----------



## tls36 (Dec 10, 2005)

I am so glad to see the transformations. I took off 26 lbs. when I moved to Arizona and my energy is booming, still want to get to 175 lbs. though! I may post my "fat boy" pics and my new body too! As a Chiropractor I really enjoy what I do and want to be a good role model for my patients.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Awesome thread. Thumbs up to accomplishments posted thus far.

I was into hiking, camping, and biking when I was younger but I stopped in college in favor of weight training. For years I felt the satisfaction of going to the gym 5-days a week...saw great results and I felt great. 

A few years ago I met my wife, bought a townhome, and started working an incredibly stressful job. Going to the gym just wasn't doing it for me anymore. The gym was no longer a stress reliever, but now it was just stressing me out to have to wait for equipment and then getting a half-assed workout because I was mentally/physically exhausted. On top of that I was paying $60/mo for something I hardly had the energy/motivation to do any longer. I pretty much stopped going to the gym and doing any exercise whatsoever. The result in the short 2-year time span of abuse/neglect was ballooning approximately 35lbs to 230lbs at my peak...the heaviest I've EVER been. 

About 2.5-months ago I decided to get bike on my MTB again. Fell in love all over again. I'm reconnecting with the nature aspect of my life I've been missing since I was 18. Plus a weekend of biking allows me to completely forget about work...so it has turned into a great form of stress relief. On the physical side I've already lost close to 10-lbs with very little change in my diet (I've always been a fairl healthy eater but have issues with sweets). My short term goal is to run my first race coming up in March with a long term goal of shaving myself down to the 190lb range and compete in more races (if there are any in FL). 

Anywho...these stories are great motivation. Keep them coming.


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

Smashley49 said:


> . Hat's off you you, glenzx, for your achievement


Thanks Smashley! :blush: Obviously, I'm one of many, many fortunate bike-freaks to have found the salvation. Or a good time anyhow!


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

wow! great stories guys! I've lost weight because of cycling too. I went from 235 to 200 in a really short time this past spring.. all on a trainer and weight room.


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

Dang! Nice job everyone. I struggle to just loose 10. I guess I need to start riding more because the gym is really starting to get boring. Same people and same machines over and over.


----------



## nonoy_d (Jun 27, 2005)

*Bad Stats*

2 out of 3 americans are either overweight or obese. Heavy weight problem has reached epidemic proportions. I feel that it is our job to promote exercise as a means of confronting the above problem. We do have too much in our refs.
I did a talk about the importance of having a uniform prescription for exercise, unfortunately right now there is none. A lot still construe that physical activity at work is exercise. I don't, physical activity at work involves stress, physical activity with exercise relieves stress. That just prove that the 2 are different.
Going back to american history (this is an original story of mine), Ponce de Leon was looking for the fountain of youth he heard from the native americans. The fable mentions that "if you bathe in that fountain of youth you'll never grow old". Obviously between him (Ponce de Leon being a spaniard) and the native tongue was miscommunication. What the native americans really meant was "if you SWIM the fountain of youth you'll never grow old."


----------



## Di_bear (Sep 3, 2006)

*Invitation Only*

May of 2006, a patient of mine invited me to do a beginner all-women ride. I showed up, and it ended up just being the two of us. It was very cool. She showed me the easier trails and broke my fear of venturing into this new forest alone. At the time, I was trail running and prepping for my third marathon. I decided to throw mountain biking in two days a week because it was a great workout. Man, 45 minutes KICKED MY BUTT!! After two weeks, I was riding 75 minutes. I weighed about 180, went up to 185 the following spring.

Now, I'm riding crazy trails, doing three- and four-hour rides. I'm finding that I'm doing two rides a couple times a week. I'm riding, riding, and riding. I've replaced my food addiction with a bike addiction.

The increased activity causes me to crave healthier foods and lots of water. I eat lots of oatmeal (old-fashioned), Stonyfield yogurt, and water. I drink a lot less pop, eat fewer desserts, and while I eat pizza, McDonald's, Dairy Queen, Taco Bell, etc., I'm eating it much less and making wiser choices.

After a year and a half of mountain biking and xc skate-skiing (we can't mountain bike in the winter where I live unless we have a Pugsley), I've found that my metabolism has revved up considerably this summer. This is a lifetime first for me! Since May 15, I've gone down from 185 lbs to 165 lbs. Twenty pounds was my goal this year. I've met it. I'm working on next year's goal, now. I'd like to get down to 150 pounds. This year, I don't just hope it will happen. I know it will happen. :thumbsup:

My motivation: I want to climb faster.

I love my bike.


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

2wheelsoul said:


> I have been reading GlenZX posts for a year. I had assumed you were a liflelong, 150lb, XC speedster. I am so shocked to hear that you were a Clydesdale not too long ago. Super congratulations - keep 'em rolling.
> 
> :thumbsup:


same here. when i started reading the forums Glen was a [email protected]$$ expert racer dude with some mighty fine looking legs.(he looks just as good in real life too!)

So when i saw that pic on the first page of this thread - I about fell out of my chair.

good job to everyone that's finding the passion and losing weight! :thumbsup:


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

brg said:


> same here. when i started reading the forums Glen was a [email protected]$$ expert racer dude with some mighty fine looking legs.(he looks just as good in real life too!)


:eekster: Dang Cyn! Just what this sorry, tired, old phart needed to hear.**thanks** No bad ass here, just a very fortunate fella who put a few years' hard work in and got pretty strong. On top of residual bike handling skills that lingered for 10+ years from the previous life as a professional freestyle geek - I was / am really, really, lucky.

I will say the horsepower (_um, and calf definition!_  ) is through the roof lately with the trailer training hill climb workouts - and when training is allowed in casa glen again, that top end should come/back easy - and BAM! Lookout, _40 sumthins_... ( I figure it'll take another 2-3 yeras to be competitive again, and THEN I'll be in the 40+ crew. Which is tough - as THOSE guys and gals are the hardcore folks!) here I come!

Anyhow - anyone still reading ought to know what an absolute fox YOU are, and what impeccable taste in bikes (all!) you've got. Hopefully Dave / FRC is still doing right by you!

I miss my Boulder Buddies!



brg said:


> So when i saw that pic on the first page of this thread - I about fell out of my chair.


Well, yeah - Understandable! And man, just for fun I might have to post up the really bad ones  . Ugh.

Recycled Candy-Bar pic (I was a wee young lad of 18 at the time...)


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

Cool thread, I never knew there were so many one time clydes out there. I'm working my way back down from 245. My goal is to get back down to 170, so far I'm hovering at 195. Along with diet and exercises, I did something most cyclist would feel is blasphemy, I quit drinking booze 18 months ago. At that point I couldn't move off of 220. My energy is super, endurance kicks azz and no more heart burn...lol


----------



## Dawn Rider (Jun 23, 2007)

This is encouraging, I'm at 207 down from a whopping 212. (It's only been 3 weeks). I'd like to see 175 again. I'm cutting out sugars and riding. I feel like my stamina isn't improving but I guess it takes a long time. Thanks for giving me something to look forward to.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wedgy (Apr 12, 2006)

Ya, I guess it was a year ago this past July. I couldn't bring myself to buy a pair of size 40" pants (my 38" where a little snug). So instead I dusted off my old bike and went for a ride. I rode to the top of a hill I can see from my apartment window (less than a mile). it was soo pitiful... coincidentally this hill is now know to me as "vomit hill" LOL. Funny thing is that now I wouldn't even consider it a hill, more like a short incline.

After that the rides gradually got longer, and a little faster. Then I got a new bike and started to ride with the Folsom Breakouts (local MTB club). let me tell you they really helped whip me into shape and continue to do so every Tuseday night. As the breakouts motto says.." we ride fast..."

I even rode a few of the Prairie city races. didn't do too bad, got one 9th and two 2nd place finishes in the beginner class. next season I plan on doing the entire series. And if I don't get bumped up a class, I hope to win 

I started at about 235lbs and I'm now down to 165, So I have lost a little more than 70LBS. I don't know how much more I will loose. I never actually set a goal of " I want to get down to XXXlbs and I will be happy". I started riding because I didn't want to have to buy 40" pants. now I just ride because I enjoy it. dropping the pounds has become a side effect.

BTW I'm now have a 32" waist.

before and after pics. fat guy pic taken November of 2005, not fat guy pic taken July 2007.


----------



## leer13 (Apr 27, 2007)

Wowsers! There are some really great stories here - personal triumphs over a problem that grips way too many North Americans.

In my case I have travelled the reverse path. I am pretty tall - 6 feet 2 inches (185 cm). When I got married at age 25, I was doing a lot of road riding and I weighed a whopping 139 - 142 pounds (63 - 64.5 kg). Over the next few years we had kids, I got a desk job and riding became the forgotten passion. My weight climbed, slowly and steadily at about 3 pounds (1.4 kg) per year. My pant size followed suit - inching upwards from about 28 inches to 30, then 32, 34... 20 years later I was weighing close to 200 pounds. 

However, I started snowboarding at age 42. I suddenly settled into a comfortable weight but was still a little more porky than I wanted to be. We made some new friends who awoke my road bike habit from its slumber. The added benefit was that riding made me a better boarder!! YEE HAW!!

Nearly two years ago we moved so I could take a new job. The house is a 12 - 15 minute WALK from work. I started mtn biking in April of this year with my son. I have dropped a few pounds and now sit at about 180 (82 kg). I would like to lose about 10 more pounds (5 kg) but I am not really worried about it. I walk to and from work 7 - 10 times a week, I try and ride at least twice weekly. I find that increasing the duration and adding a third (or even a fourth) day of riding reduces my little roll. The best part is, I am fitter, so the weight issue is not really that pressing. I feel great. My snowboarding, at age nearly 49, is getting better and better. I can out ride my teen age kids, in terms of stamina.

And I still fit my 34 inch pants (actually they are loose). Ther was no way in hell I was going to a 36!


----------

